# I want to put a face to the names!



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

Post photos of yourselves so we know who we are talking too! :lol:

I like to put a face to the names!


----------



## hugsta (Jun 2, 2011)

So where is your photo? And don't say the timy one that is your avatar......


----------



## Trench (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/names-faces-119103/


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

haha

oh right. sorry i didn't realise. How about the newer members though....can't this be a new thread for new faces haha


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

This is me, Sarah....


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 2, 2011)

There is already a thread on this.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

dohhh how do I get rid of this oneeee


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> There is already a thread on this.


 
i didn't realise. Nobody needs to get mad over it. Just ignore the new post then or report it..doesn't matter


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

that thread is quite large,so prob a good idea starting anew one


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> View attachment 203405


 
that's cool. did you use photoshop?






this is mattyb who is now xdragonx haha. Handsome man


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 2, 2011)

Well... there's me. The one of me on the bike is about 5 years old, the one with me and the snake was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 2, 2011)

this is me with a little hatchie coastal i found


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

woody101 said:


> View attachment 203411
> this is me with a little hatchie coastal i found



so nice!



Tahlia said:


> Well... there's me. The one of me on the bike is about 5 years old, the one with me and the snake was a couple of weeks ago.


 
nice bike!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

Plain old me


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 2, 2011)

Me. Sober.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

You have some nice tatts matt!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> i didn't realise. Nobody needs to get mad over it. Just ignore the new post then or report it..doesn't matter


 
Sorry Ash, wasnt trying to be rude, just thought if you wanted a head start on the names to faces thing you could check it out, thats all.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> Plain old me


 
i posted a photo of you because you were at work but i see u snuck one in haha. hello there handsome  lol



bigfella77 said:


> Sorry Ash, wasnt trying to be rude, just thought if you wanted a head start on the names to faces thing you could check it out, thats all.


 
oh nah it's all good. i should have checked before hand. I did see it but it was rather larger so i started a new one..and for the newer members 



Twitch_80 said:


> View attachment 203415
> Me. Sober.


 
haha! what are you drinking?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


>


 
such a nice snake. Is it yours? i'm guessing so


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> that's cool. did you use photoshop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ikimi


----------



## shell477 (Jun 2, 2011)

A favourite of mine... Me and hubby on wedding day (Nov 2010)


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 2, 2011)

me =] also very sober...


----------



## XKiller (Jun 2, 2011)

beatiful top ender.



$NaKe PiMp said:


>


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

shell477 said:


> A favourite of mine... Me and hubby on wedding day (Nov 2010)
> 
> View attachment 203420


 
very cute 






matt and i hanging out


----------



## gti92dave (Jun 2, 2011)

here is a pic of me


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

that snake wasnt mine


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 2, 2011)

This is me. And the lovely little fella on the end of the hooks is a death adder I was helping release. Had to get a photo with him, of course.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought I would upload a few. But a few turned into a few more.....




































Not all of them are THAT recent. The one where I am wearing a mask was from my 21st a couple of weeks ago. Michelle Bridges is one of my idols, I love her. The lovey dovey one is another member on this site and there has been some lovey dovey stuff happening lately on APS so I thought it would be cool 

Good thread even though it has already been made.... it's ahundredsomething pages long! Look forward to seeing some more faces  Cheers.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

love the cats eyes contacts! they suit you!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> love the cats eyes contacts! they suit you!



Cheers =]


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> nice bike!



Thanks, I wish I still had it  I'll save up for a bit and I'll probably get another one the same as this


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

I like these threads. Lets you see if your imagined picture of people is anything like the real thing


----------



## welchy94 (Jun 2, 2011)

me at my place before formal!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 2, 2011)

Me


----------



## Tinky (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

A few photos of my partner Bron and I over the years. An oldie of me after a big night at 16. A photo of my father and I before we climbed Mt Kinabalu in Borneo and a photo of me with my Bredli Olli, named after a huge Olive Python I saw at Glendambo when we went around Australia about 15 years ago.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## braids (Jun 2, 2011)

A couple of me ;-)


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> I like these threads. Lets you see if your imagined picture of people is anything like the real thing


 
Haha not what I imagined at all mate! How much Scuba do you do? Do you freedive as well? I love Scuba diving. Check out this video I took last week down in Victoria. Spider Crabs come into the bay once a year to moult. I was lucky enough to hear about it and go for a quick morning dive. They are seen in much larger numbers than this, I didn't get a chance to check them out til the Saturday, by which stage most had moved off. 

[video=youtube;mcgUKVOc4iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcgUKVOc4iQ[/video]

Unfortunately the music has been taken off, as per usual.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

our dog


----------



## Rissa (Jun 2, 2011)

This is me and my hubby, I just realised that I have limited photos of myself.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 2, 2011)

Rocking out with my socks out.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 2, 2011)

i think there are to many ppl on this site that smoke and drink lol....


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> i think there are to many ppl on this site that smoke and drink lol....


 
hahahahaahah! i don't smoke or drink


----------



## XKiller (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont smoke..


----------



## Rissa (Jun 2, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> i think there are to many ppl on this site that smoke and drink lol....


 
Well my hubby has since quite smoking and drinking lol. 

I think it is just most people will only let pictures be taken after they have a few drinks.


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 2, 2011)

Turns out I have one ok photo of me.

I miss that snake though


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> Turns out I have one ok photo of me.
> 
> I miss that snake though


 
More than ok photo! It's pretty awesome.
Love the enclosures in the background.
Gorgeous python too. I bet you miss it!


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 2, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> More than ok photo! It's pretty awesome.
> Love the enclosures in the background.
> Gorgeous python too. I bet you miss it!



Thanks 
I built the enclosure, took a loooooong time haha


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh well done man!


----------



## junglelover01 (Jun 2, 2011)

found a couple of me playing in my band.....the only decent ones of me on my computer!


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 2, 2011)

My picture is in my profile.


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

thefridge71 said:


> How much Scuba do you do?


 Not enough. I wish I lived closer to the water so I could do it much more often but I have to just be content with a yearly trip to Cairns and the Reef. That video is pretty awesome. How cold is the water down there at the moment?

Hey Ash I like the fluro pink lipstick. Very vibrant


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Not enough. I wish I lived closer to the water so I could do it much more often but I have to just be content with a yearly trip to Cairns and the Reef. That video is pretty awesome. How cold is the water down there at the moment?



Water is 13 degrees at the moment, getting pretty chilly. Gets down to about 9-10 in the middle of winter. I freedive a lot as well, mainly on the back beaches rather than in the bay. In Summer the bay is much warmer than back, in winter the back becomes warmer than the bay. 

My girlfriend says I need to dive at least once every couple of weeks or I get PDT (Pre-Dive Tension) and get cranky. Works well for me


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Dude I'm a pansy. I dived in 16 degrees in Sydney and only lasted one dive of about half an hour. I'd give it a go if the bloody dreads fitted into a hood and I owned a dry suit but otherwise it's tropical waters all the way .
I'm incredibly jealous you get to do it every couple of weeks though


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

I do get cranky. Being underwater is like a completely different world. All you can hear is fish munging on weed and coral, rocks moving around and your own breathing. I remember writing a year 10 creative writing piece for English after I got back from Borneo on SCUBA diving. Close to the best thing I have ever written in my opinion. It's just so different. If I'm ever up your way I'll have to give you a hoy and we can organise a good days diving. I don't get to dive in warm water too much. Did a bit in New Zealand a couple of years ago, some in Vietnam, Malaysia and Indonesia over the past 5 years but nowhere enough


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 2, 2011)

first is a normal pic a few months old and the other one is from a vampire party held towards the end of last year.


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

thefridge71 said:


> I do get cranky. Being underwater is like a completely different world. All you can hear is fish munging on weed and coral, rocks moving around and your own breathing. I remember writing a year 10 creative writing piece for English after I got back from Borneo on SCUBA diving. Close to the best thing I have ever written in my opinion. It's just so different. If I'm ever up your way I'll have to give you a hoy and we can organise a good days diving. I don't get to dive in warm water too much. Did a bit in New Zealand a couple of years ago, some in Vietnam, Malaysia and Indonesia over the past 5 years but nowhere enough


 I wish I could like that more than once. You're a lucky man just to have had the experiences you have.

Anyway we have probably hijacked the thread too much already so back to the photos people!


----------



## kat2005dodi (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## longqi (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## swan91 (Jun 2, 2011)

hey guys! its good to see that there are faces behind the posts!! i just recognise people by their avatars!! like saximus i just imagine im always talking to your bredli! lol.. you have a very well spoken bredli! and AM pythons.. 'merlin' now names 'apophis' is doing great here! he is a beautiful jungle!! thanks for the awesome fella!!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

sammie-leigh said:


> first is a normal pic a few months old and the other one is from a vampire party held towards the end of last year.View attachment 203469
> View attachment 203470



love the vampire outfit... 


added one one my friend & i...



AMS05 said:


> hey guys! its good to see that there are faces behind the posts!! i just recognise people by their avatars!! like saximus i just imagine im always talking to your bredli! lol.. you have a very well spoken bredli! and AM pythons.. 'merlin' now names 'apophis' is doing great here! he is a beautiful jungle!! thanks for the awesome fella!!View attachment 203473



he was a great calm jungle for me, im glad he's the same for you.. great python he is...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

There you go


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 2, 2011)

Something a bit dif


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 2, 2011)

Not the nicest guy out there... but very handsome


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 2, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> View attachment 203478
> 
> Something a bit dif


 
Awesome suspension, Twitch!


----------



## swan91 (Jun 2, 2011)

eeekkk twitch_80!! thats INSANE!!! omg that would hurt!! and infection!?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks, was great fun. 

No infection lol, its all done properly and had dressings on for a day after the hooks were out.


----------



## swan91 (Jun 2, 2011)

i bet you weren't sleepin on your back for a few weeks after that!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 2, 2011)

Me


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

So many beautiful girls on here. Who'd have thought.
Haha Baz he looks like he wants to give you a kiss


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 2, 2011)

AMS05 said:


> i bet you weren't sleepin on your back for a few weeks after that!!


 
Nah it was fine, only little holes


----------



## swan91 (Jun 2, 2011)

i dont think id appreciate an exkimo kiss from a tiger snake (correct me if im wrong)


----------



## timantula (Jun 2, 2011)

hello all.... tim


----------



## swan91 (Jun 2, 2011)

*eskimo


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jun 2, 2011)

this is me..in real life


----------



## swan91 (Jun 2, 2011)

your looking very skinny and 2d..and a bit pale.. EAT MORE!! sheesh!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jun 2, 2011)

AMS05 said:


> your looking very skinny and 2d..and a bit pale.. EAT MORE!! sheesh!



...my skinnyness and paleness and the 2dness is all just to do with a good camera angle.


----------



## shell477 (Jun 2, 2011)

and put some clothes on!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

a non snake picture 








and anothersnakey sort of pic for good measure













reprezenting


----------



## damian83 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

Me and my missus. 

It only said faces.....


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

few different ones,

the one in the denim jacket is the most recent, taken on the Saturday just gone


----------



## euphorion (Jun 2, 2011)

sometimes i feel so close to my reptillian friends that i almost feel like. i could be one of them....








yes... yes, really...


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 2, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> few different ones,
> 
> the one in the denim jacket is the most recent, taken on the Saturday just gone



WOW!

You're gorgeous!


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> sometimes i feel so close to my reptillian friends that i almost feel like. i could be one of them....
> 
> 
> yes... yes, really...



woooh! go the pixie cuts 
the collies are so cutttte too!



Akwendi said:


> WOW!
> 
> You're gorgeous!


 
aww that's really sweet! thank youuu!


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> WOW!
> 
> You're gorgeous!


 Agreed 

lol Shiona what the hell is that thing? Is it a hide for reeeally big snakes


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

haha awh thank you too then Sax 

I thought it was an egg? like..some form of art piece egg thing...hahaa


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> View attachment 203415
> Me. Sober.


 
Confession _ sooo noticed you on facebook already 


plus 















<This is me


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 2, 2011)

Alright damned it! I got a little PM on from high! I'll post a pic and stop being "lazy'....LOL!


View attachment 203545


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm a dentist so I can't show my face on APS.....


----------



## timantula (Jun 2, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Alright damned it! I got a little PM on from high! I'll post a pic and stop being "lazy'....LOL!
> 
> 
> View attachment 203545





Red-Ink said:


> I'm a dentist so I can't show my face on APS.....



lol..


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 2, 2011)

longqi said:


> View attachment 203472



longqi, you look like Tom Selleck without the moustache!


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 2, 2011)

I love duct tape.


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

Did I miss saximus's pic ???


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

My ugly head is in post #35


----------



## shell477 (Jun 2, 2011)

vampstoro i love your hair! might have to steal that design one day...


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

I wouldnt say ugly  , not what I expected though ...


----------



## welchy94 (Jun 2, 2011)

hey saximus is that your diamond? nice looking snake!


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> My ugly head is in post #35


 

Wash your mouth out with soap!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

Couple more...

My beautiful other half, the girl who used to be terrified of snakes.







and some of us together


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 2, 2011)

Taken a few yrs ago, got no recent pics.


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha thanks ladies 


welchy94 said:


> hey saximus is that your diamond? nice looking snake!


 It was mine but don't have it any more. I actually think they're ugly now haha


----------



## Grylls (Jun 2, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> me =] also very sober...


 
Haha is that at a toga party?? I used to love going to those at college. They were the good days !


----------



## welchy94 (Jun 2, 2011)

yer starting to think the same! haha i want something different!


----------



## Grylls (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't know if that worked or not. Trying to upload one on my iPhone. 

That's me with my albino Darwin necklace! Haha 

My little brother is meant to be looking after him while I'm away. Turns out he miss took a hand for a rat today which is a first. He must have been really hungry! :S .. I need to hurry up and get home so I can look after him!


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha thanks ladies
> 
> It was mine but don't have it any more. I actually think they're ugly now haha



I always remember you from the thread with...uhmm...I forgot >___< anyway, where the band dude came to see your snakes? you look so different from then? 




shell477 said:


> vampstoro i love your hair! might have to steal that design one day...


 
aww thank you  
I was a bit scared about cutting all my hair off after so long (used to always have short hair) but I'm happy I did!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jun 2, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> Me
> View attachment 203452



whats wrong Jason, you look just normal?????


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> I always remember you from the thread with...uhmm...I forgot >___< anyway, where the band dude came to see your snakes? you look so different from then?


 You don't mean the one with Kerry from Slayer? That wasn't me. Maybe that's why I look so different now


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jun 2, 2011)

longqi said:


> View attachment 203472



Longqi,
You look like you really belong there!


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> You don't mean the one with Kerry from Slayer? That wasn't me. Maybe that's why I look so different now


 
HAHAHA, 
well...aren't I doing a great job of saying retarded things today!
Who knew headcolds lowered your IQ so rapidly!


----------



## Trouble (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a few of me, not really in order.
great photos everyone  Great to put faces to names. Sax, definitely not how I pictured you  





Halloween 2009



Miss Ipswich Jr Rugby League dinner 2010




Dekoda my Bredli & me.




Me last year part of my footy committee.




Down at Broadwater, GC. 2009



Me in hospital 2010




Marty Kennedy, Kane Linnett from the Sydney Roosters & me. They came to visit me in hospital!! Yes, I'm short haha
Sunday 29 May 2011


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 2, 2011)

Good to put some faces to names,.
I have actually seen a few of you around,. Saximus your face is especially familiar,. no doubt from the Reptile shows...
Heres a few of me :
Me & Hubby (2) Me and a couple of mates & me and my indoor pooch Diesel.


----------



## phoebe (Jun 2, 2011)

Me with my favourite green iguana at work


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 2, 2011)

phoebe said:


> me with my favourite green iguana at work
> View attachment 203577


 
Awesome!


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Gecko I know your husband from somewhere. Do you guys live in the Hawkesbury?


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jun 2, 2011)

Just a couple of me with my big snake & me & mrs davo at origin in Sydney 2 years ago.
Go QLD.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## marcmarc (Jun 2, 2011)

Where are you Jay?


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Gecko I know your husband from somewhere. Do you guys live in the Hawkesbury?


Yes indeed we are from the Hawkesbury,. everyone around here seems to know him,. I cant take him anywhere! lol
You are extremely familiar, but I think its just from seeing you around the Reptile shows


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha yeah I've also worked at Richmond Big W for about 10 and a half years so most of the Hawkesbury has passed through there at some point. My girlfriend always says the place is too small and everyone seems to know everyone


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> i think there are to many ppl on this site that smoke and drink lol....


 i dont ewww


----------



## Tristan (Jun 2, 2011)

its meee


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe thats where I have seen you then Sax,. not sure, either way your head is familiar 

..................just wanted to clarify,. I dont smoke cigarettes unless I have had too much to drink


----------



## Juz92 (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the mad hatter... 






And an old photo of me rocking out some Disturbed at a Music Performance thing... Yes I'm skinny

- Justin


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...83451359&set=t.100000035185232&type=1&theater

Me on the left.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats me with my Childrens Python, and snorkelling in the Great Barrier Reef!

Zac.


----------



## killimike (Jun 2, 2011)

Me with the first my first catch of the trip





And me after some recent hair loss


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's mine 8)


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jun 2, 2011)

Moose, you are a moose!
I saw you on that wanted add!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

killimike said:


> Me with the first my first catch of the trip
> View attachment 203589



What are they? 

Rainbows?


----------



## Rissa (Jun 2, 2011)

Another photo of myself, too bad I was not at my best I had just sprained my foot.


----------



## killimike (Jun 2, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> What are they?
> 
> Rainbows?


 
Yep, _Melanotaenia eachamensis _


----------



## timantula (Jun 2, 2011)

killimike said:


> Me with the first my first catch of the trip
> View attachment 203589
> 
> 
> ...



nooo put ya dreads back on.....


----------



## killimike (Jun 2, 2011)

timantula said:


> nooo put ya dreads back on.....


 
I'm nostalgic for them! But content with new status quo. Besides, I didn't get rid of them, just detached them from my head


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

killimike said:


> Yep, _Melanotaenia eachamensis _



Nice! Not something you see everyday 

I miss the old days when I had heaps of time to go and collect natives. 

My favorite were the Rhadinocentrus ornatus. 
Haven't done it for years though 
When I get a pig nose, I plan on stocking it with native fish *http://rainbowfish.angfaqld.org.au/Rhadino.htm*


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Grylls said:


> Haha is that at a toga party?? I used to love going to those at college. They were the good days !


 
yes, yes it is =] UQ toga party! uni parties are the best!


----------



## killimike (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, you have to go a fair way north to get the good stuff, except for one of my favs, the _signifer_! Great spots all over Sydney for them.

Rhads are great too, I don't have any atm, gotta fix that!

Stuffing a pignose with natives! You monster!  Can't wait to see it


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

You'll have to wait a while lol, still on Class 1 for a while 
Was thinking of putting it with some of the bigger rainbow species or a school of archers or even some eels?

Are there any spots for Rhads in Sydney? I only know of places in Brisbane.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> You'll have to wait a while lol, still on Class 1 for a while
> Was thinking of putting it with some of the bigger rainbow species or a school of archers or even some eels?
> 
> Are there any spots for Rhads in Sydney? I only know of places in Brisbane.




not to be a complete freaking weirdo,
but godddd I love eels.
Moray eels, "crappy eels the poms eat" (what my friend calls anything but a Moray eel), they're all good. dooooooo it. 
awesome animals too care for.


----------



## killimike (Jun 2, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> You'll have to wait a while lol, still on Class 1 for a while
> Was thinking of putting it with some of the bigger rainbow species or a school of archers or even some eels?
> 
> Are there any spots for Rhads in Sydney? I only know of places in Brisbane.



They don't come down past northern NSW unf, no rainbows in Sydney 

The pignose would look great I reckon w some large rainbows or archers.. Eels are fascinating things, but as aquarium specimens I'm not so keen, always getting out of teeeeny holes and sliming up the floor


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> not to be a complete freaking weirdo,
> but godddd I love eels.
> Moray eels, "crappy eels the poms eat" (what my friend calls anything but a Moray eel), they're all good. dooooooo it.
> awesome animals too care for.



I miss keeping eels. The only ones I don't really like are the spiney eels you used to be able to get, cos they have a weird little mouth lol. 
I know a spot in Brisbane where you can always catch some. All you need is a hand line and bread lol. 
I caught one for my brother years ago that they kept for a while.



killimike said:


> They don't come down past northern NSW unf, no rainbows in Sydney
> 
> The pignose would look great I reckon w some large rainbows or archers.. Eels are fascinating things, but as aquarium specimens I'm not so keen, always getting out of teeeeny holes and sliming up the floor



Eel mentioned above got out and died on the carpet  Someone left the lid off after keeping it for 2 years.

But it's definitely something I plan on doing in the future


----------



## blakehose (Jun 2, 2011)

Half of a face....


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

myself and my favourite person, my mum


----------



## holdenman_89 (Jun 3, 2011)

me and my missus .


----------



## Grylls (Jun 3, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> yes, yes it is =] UQ toga party! uni parties are the best!


 
Ahh wow I used to go to kings college  your not from grace are you? Is Jazz your fresher name? It sounds familiar. I was there in 08 09. Yeah UQ parties are the best! Bunker is awesome. So many people there!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 3, 2011)

Uh oh............


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh no he's found it!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hehehe. 

No no, I'm gonna try and give this one a miss lol


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha you have to put one at least. All the poor people who don't know about the other thread will miss out otherwise


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 3, 2011)

Me too Jay... We've already got a better thread with hotter pictures 



Jay84 said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> No no, I'm gonna try and give this one a miss lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

holdenman_89 said:


> me and my missus .


 
awesome where was this? i love the pic of the orang-outang (i think???) and u!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha you have to put one at least. All the poor people who don't know about the other thread will miss out otherwise



Perhaps we need to bump that one.....


----------



## hugsta (Jun 3, 2011)

Been a while since I put up a pic, so here is one from a previous APS outing.....yes, we used to orgainsie APS outings once upon a time, this was in '04. 2nd pic is me and one of my animals..... I wish. Was a trip to Taronga for work.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 3, 2011)

View attachment 203636
View attachment 203634
View attachment 203633


This is me and what was my large female Olive Python and 2 Northern Blue-Tongue one from Darwin NT and the other from Prince Regent Kimberley Region WA, please tell me which is better looking me or the Olive Python or Blue-Tongue Lizards.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 3, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> View attachment 203636
> View attachment 203634
> View attachment 203633
> 
> ...


 
Les, sorry, but i'm going to have to go with the Olive...ha. 
They're my favourites! That Bluey looks massive in the first picture, too


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 3, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Me too Jay... We've already got a better thread with hotter pictures


 
hey if you are bagging my thread out..go to the other one haha


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha he's not bagging your thread. If you check out the other one it basically turned from "names & faces" to "Gordo and Jay's Faces"


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

Just me at reptile night


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha he's not bagging your thread. If you check out the other one it basically turned from "names & faces" to "Gordo and Jay's Faces"


 
hahaha i was mucking around that's why i said haha..i wasn't serious



xdragonx said:


> just me at reptile night


 
faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttty:lol:


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> hahaha i was mucking around that's why i said haha..i wasn't serious
> 
> 
> 
> faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttty:lol:


Hahahaha


----------



## CamdeJong (Jun 3, 2011)

Me with my beautiful first snake Marley


----------



## Megzz (Jun 3, 2011)

Its cool to see everyone - me taken this morning


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 3, 2011)

Grylls said:


> Ahh wow I used to go to kings college  your not from grace are you? Is Jazz your fresher name? It sounds familiar. I was there in 08 09. Yeah UQ parties are the best! Bunker is awesome. So many people there!


 
nah i dont even go to college... i commute =/ i couldnt leave my pets behind!


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 3, 2011)

Another one, because it's a funny picture. Slightly drunk me pretending to be thoughtful and smart. Also the ground was very interesting.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 3, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> hey if you are bagging my thread out..go to the other one haha



Our other thread turned into a bit of a joke..... hence all the references to it.

Don't annoy Gordo and i or we will have to do the same to this one mua ha ha ha ha **evil laughs**


----------



## yommy (Jun 3, 2011)

Me getting a love bite


----------



## holdenman_89 (Jun 3, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> awesome where was this? i love the pic of the orang-outang (i think???) and u!



they were from Bali at the animal park i cant remember the name?...but yes its a orangutang, it was awesome to get so close to the animals


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

holdenman_89 said:


> they were from Bali at the animal park i cant remember the name?...but yes its a orangutang, it was awesome to get so close to the animals


 
It would've been! I am gonna start saving now! thats my idea of heaven!


----------



## Snakelove (Jun 3, 2011)

Megzz said:


> Its cool to see everyone - me taken this morning
> 
> View attachment 203660
> View attachment 203659


 
That scar above your eyebrow, is that the same one from the other picture with the bloody face? haha if it is, that's pretty impressive


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 3, 2011)

other random ones...first one is from easter party last year..im the one on the left and second one is from a dress up birthday party from last year also






sorry is they have come out small...its not letting me make them bigger on this computer...quite frustrating...


----------



## nathancl (Jun 3, 2011)

if i knew how to upload a picture i would play lol


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha Nathan, just above the box where you type your posts just click the little button that says "Insert Image" (it kinda looks like a photo frame)
That's if you really didn't know and you're not just making excuses


----------



## nathancl (Jun 3, 2011)

[/IMG]

Me and my bestie.


----------



## Megzz (Jun 3, 2011)

Snakelove said:


> That scar above your eyebrow, is that the same one from the other picture with the bloody face? haha if it is, that's pretty impressive


Are you confusing me with someone else? I dont even remember how I got that scar... and as far as I know theres no bloody face photo of me floating around here


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 3, 2011)

Come on jay, post some of your HOT friends and yourself of course. Saximus and gecko, I too come from Windsor and you all look familiar, did either of you go to bede polding college or Windsor high?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 3, 2011)

i'll play the game.

one of me with my little man.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 3, 2011)

nathancl said:


> Me and my bestie.



I always wondered if you were hot or not.... I guess now i know


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

well, after seeing ozziepython with his son, i had to share this one of me and my daughter. this was taken on our holiday to port macquarie this year.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 3, 2011)

Mudimans said:


> . Saximus and gecko, I too come from Windsor and you all look familiar, did either of you go to bede polding college or Windsor high?


 
Nope, I went to good ol Hawkesbury high.
Wheres your pic Mundimans?


----------



## nathancl (Jun 3, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I always wondered if you were hot or not.... I guess now i know


 
Ide do me


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 3, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Not the nicest guy out there... but very handsome


 
i bet you've never been kicked out of bed for farting:lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 3, 2011)

I would but I just moved house and we don't have the Internet yet, and my iPhone locks up whenever I try and upload photos. But trust me I'm gorgeous lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 3, 2011)

Morgwynn said:


> View attachment 203426
> 
> 
> This is me. And the lovely little fella on the end of the hooks is a death adder I was helping release. Had to get a photo with him, of course.


 

you must of done a rescue with peter,the 2 hooks is a dead give away


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 3, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> you must of done a rescue with peter,the 2 hooks is a dead give away


 Haha yeah, it was. He took the photo, actually. It's a great shot, nice timing with the sunset and everything.


----------



## FAY (Jun 3, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Not the nicest guy out there... but very
> handsome



AAwwww Billy, you have a beautiful heart.....


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

Mudimans said:


> Saximus and gecko, I too come from Windsor and you all look familiar, did either of you go to bede polding college or Windsor high?


 
Certainly did. Graduated year 12 at Bede in 2002 . What about you?


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> Not enough. I wish I lived closer to the water so I could do it much more often but I have to just be content with a yearly trip to Cairns and the Reef. That video is pretty awesome. How cold is the water down there at the moment?


 
Cairns is brilliant. I've never scuba'd, but snorkelled at Green Island several times. It's a wonderland there - have you been? Every time I've been I've had an experience that's left me gobsmacked. And they've got a local species of pipefish there that I am head over heels in love with.

Aaaaand I just got to see my Tree Snake eat a fish for the first time!! Completely off topic but I'm so excited I had to squeak about it. He's wild-caught from NT (when I got him I wasn't aware that they're wild harvesting methods were controversial; I believe he came from an area that was being developed and couldn't be returned to the wild), and has been shy and sometimes difficult to feed, so this has made my whole day.


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 3, 2011)

I would have graduated from Windsor high in 1998, you don't happen to know Lauren Powell do you? I used to hang out with alot of guys from bede polding


saximus said:


> Certainly did. Graduated year 12 at Bede in 2002 . What about you?


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmmm doesn't ring a bell but you can add me on Facebook if you want and see how many people we both know


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 3, 2011)

This is me at the autumn fair!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> This is me at the autumn fair!


 

Hehe, you look like the guy they use for murder re enactment scenes


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 3, 2011)

I place that same manikin in here at work at my desk. Everyone thinks I'm working like a trooper...when in fact I'm at home playing COD


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 3, 2011)

holdenman_89 said:


> they were from Bali at the animal park i cant remember the name?...but yes its a orangutang, it was awesome to get so close to the animals


 
are they the ones at the elephant park? i went there last year and they had 2 little todler ones - they were so cheeky! me and my family spent about an hour just playing with them while everyone else who came through just pat them on the head and left =/


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 3, 2011)

Here I am










Just kidding


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 3, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Our other thread turned into a bit of a joke..... hence all the references to it.
> 
> Don't annoy Gordo and i or we will have to do the same to this one mua ha ha ha ha **evil laughs**


 
hahahaaha bring it 


kidding:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Snakelove (Jun 3, 2011)

Megzz said:


> Are you confusing me with someone else? I dont even remember how I got that scar... and as far as I know theres no bloody face photo of me floating around here


 
Totally mistaken you with somebody else then. haha! my bad..


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 3, 2011)

Me and Azzie (I'm on the left)


----------



## euphorion (Jun 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> Agreed
> 
> lol Shiona what the hell is that thing? Is it a hide for reeeally big snakes



Excuse me Daniel, that was my egg! And this is me hanging out with my mumma shortly after i managed to get my *** outta said egg. Isn't she pretty?


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 3, 2011)

has anyone noticed that the moderators never post them self on these threads


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

farma.. do you ever were a shirt? lol...


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

just us on a good day lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

i think i did once!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> farma.. do you ever were a shirt? lol...


 
and thats a bad thing?


----------



## Bradchip (Jun 3, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Not the nicest guy out there... but very handsome



Hahaha. Jay Frenzal on a reptile forum???


----------



## Xcell (Jun 3, 2011)

Dunno if these will work coz im on my phone but heres two of me after some drinks lol


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

Farma said:


> i think i did once!



i think ive seen a pic of you with a blue singlet on.. never a shirt though.. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

ah yes i may have a singlet shot somewhere


----------



## leighroy6 (Jun 3, 2011)

me "sober"


----------



## 87batesy (Jun 3, 2011)

Me before a night of clubbin


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

see! 
I am remotely civilised


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 3, 2011)

Hehehe, don't ever change Farma! You wouldn't be "you"!


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 3, 2011)

Farma said:


> see!
> I am remotely civilised


 
If that is civilised then I think I prefer the uncivilised Farma.:lol:


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

singlet.. not a shirt, i was right..lol..


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

hahahaha
I think bonustokin might have a pic of me in a shirt


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 3, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> whats wrong Jason, you look just normal?????


 

Haha am i supposed to look weird?


----------



## 87batesy (Jun 3, 2011)

me & my BFF


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

Farma said:


> hahahaha
> I think bonustokin might have a pic of me in a shirt


 
i think barewiredove might to... lol.. ones of you & her in your kitchen?

or was that a singlet to?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

lol no that was a singlet too :lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 3, 2011)

sounds like you girls want a shirt off herpers thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ive noticed Bryan fry seems to be missing a shirt in most of his herp pictures

also Jason L is constantly in a singlet in herp photos


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> sounds like you girls want a shirt off herpers thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



are girls allowed to post in the thread


----------



## redlittlejim (Jun 3, 2011)

Me with a few wilds moving them off road and my olive and water


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 3, 2011)

redlittlejim,
your eyes are always shut!


----------



## redlittlejim (Jun 3, 2011)

Open


----------



## Sel (Jun 3, 2011)

Gosh, i dont even know half the people posting in this thread..go away for 3months and APS is taken over lol

Jay also never wears shirts in pics..lol


----------



## Tinky (Jun 3, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> farma.. do you ever were a shirt? lol...



and this from a man in a dress ???


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 3, 2011)

Tinky said:


> and this from a man in a dress ???



pics or it didnt happen...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Sel said:


> Jay also never wears shirts in pics..lol



no one wants to see any more pics of me or Jay without a shirt 
where are all the girls that arent wearing shirts


----------



## Tinky (Jun 3, 2011)

Think that Jacorin and I will go for a drive to Maitland tomorrow,

Question, Did Sally ever wear that dress again?

Question II - I want to start a thread of cam shots, so that people cannot pick the buff exotic shots that they currently allow. Will I get any takers ???


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Tinky said:


> Think that Jacorin and I will go for a drive to Maitland tomorrow,
> 
> Question, Did Sally ever wear that dress again?
> 
> Question II - I want to start a thread of cam shots, so that people cannot pick the buff exotic shots that they currently allow. Will I get any takers ???


 

will i have to put clothes on?


----------



## Tinky (Jun 3, 2011)

Farma said:


> will i have to put clothes on?



Of course not. . . I am after the real you. . . . al ar natural. . .


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## Grylls (Jun 3, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> nah i dont even go to college... i commute =/ i couldnt leave my pets behind!


 
Ahh true haha. I jumped the gun there a bit! It's hard to leave them behind! I haven't seen mine in over two months :S! I hate working away  ..


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 3, 2011)

Well you have already seen my face AshleighMarie...sorry for that.....


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 3, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Been a while since I put up a pic, so here is one from a previous APS outing.....yes, we used to orgainsie APS outings once upon a time, this was in '04. 2nd pic is me and one of my animals..... I wish. Was a trip to Taronga for work.



Come on, Hugsta, you can do better than that. You've got some with Kerry King laying around somewhere 



reptilian1933 said:


> This is me and what was my large female Olive Python and 2 Northern Blue-Tongue one from Darwin NT and the other from Prince Regent Kimberley Region WA, please tell me which is better looking me or the Olive Python or Blue-Tongue Lizards.


 
Nice big bluey, reptilian, but that Olive's a bit on the small side


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice big bluey, reptilian, but that Olive's a bit on the small side [/QUOTE],
Serpenttongue, yes that bluey shaw was big for its size 67cm snout to tail tip, you say the Olive Python wrapped around me is a bit on the small side, she was 12 foot long sex female, l sure do miss not having her here in my home with me, she would always wrap around my shoulders and body, why she was giving me a good hug at the same time, least she never tried to crush me at all, because she did not have a crush on me hahaha. Reptilian1933 (Les).


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 3, 2011)

One i have used before and a new one lol.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> One i have used before and a new one lol.


 
You look heaps better in that first pic Josh what happened?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 3, 2011)

That's me in the yellow shirt mate


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 3, 2011)

im bored so why not. not that its hard to see what i look like judging by my avatar :lol:


----------



## Andrais (Jun 3, 2011)

have changed a lot in the past 3 years since i have joined.... so i shall update a picture lool never seem to get a nice one.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> That's me in the yellow shirt mate


 

Yellow is definitely your colour lol


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 3, 2011)

Def sober in this one 

Trying to find pics of me not out, not doing well.


----------



## Defective (Jun 3, 2011)

ehh i guess




me shooting a .357





my boofhead cousin and i (ps im the shorty)





AVCon Last year





in a dress....i hate them but it was a formal 21st and i couldn't wear a tux





7am birthday wakeup pile up last year....the ramifications plus nerves (day i got my tat)


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 3, 2011)

I love that one with the gun.


----------



## Defective (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks, that was my 22nd bday present from my uncle...firing range in adelaide


----------



## Dan40D (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a photo phobia but couldn't really avoid it on our wedding day


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 3, 2011)

As cheif family photographer, I dont have a single pic of myself. Oh well.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 4, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Well you have already seen my face AshleighMarie...sorry for that.....


 
I have met you in person..much better than the internet


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 4, 2011)

Lambert said:


> thanks, that was my 22nd bday present from my uncle...firing range in adelaide



Thought I recognised that place!  The .357 suits you!


----------



## D3pro (Jun 4, 2011)

Me... As a web designer I feel it's important to stare deeply at the sea after drinking a few six packs and loosing all balance


----------



## miley_take (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm thinking I need to get back into this all :lol: been away for a while!
Here's a pic of me, changed a little bit since the last time this thread popped up


----------



## damian83 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> i bet you've never been kicked out of bed for farting:lol:


 
something like ben would say



Farma said:


> lol no that was a singlet too :lol:



nothin wrong with a singlet hey farma


----------



## Defective (Jun 4, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Thought I recognised that place!  The .357 suits you!


thanks hun...i admit personally i prefered the .45 magnum coz its got more guts and oomf behind it. would love to do the rifle package!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 4, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> One i have used before and a new one lol.



That first pic is a classic!


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll add my pic the the mug shots.Just collecting my custom made crock skinned vest.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 4, 2011)

LOFTYBOB said:


> I'll add my pic the the mug shots.Just collecting my custom made crock skinned vest.


 nice scripture


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 4, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> That first pic is a classic!


 
You don't think that it is accurate self portrait?  ha ha little hard to draw pericings with that programme.


----------



## Sturdy (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## lgotje (Jun 4, 2011)

hi heres my ugly mug 






[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 4, 2011)

lgotje said:


> hi heres my ugly mug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome Tatts and snakes igotje!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 4, 2011)

Some.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's a picture of me and my 2 girls







And other random pic i took just before.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 4, 2011)

Me with my makeup done as I was dressed as a snow leopard for a "winter wonderland" themed party 
Haha and that's glitter in my hair, a friend threw a packet of it over me. The way this photo is, it looks a little like dandruff...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

here is me planking


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 4, 2011)

myself.

ash and i


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 4, 2011)

Farma with a shirt


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

ahh haa!
see! 
I have worn one once!


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 4, 2011)

Farma said:


> ahh haa!
> see!
> I have worn one once!


 

and now have the picture to prove it!


----------



## hrafna (Jun 4, 2011)

epic beard me! with my baby girl



after the beard. that is my son.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

this is bonustokin 






it looks like he is doing some serious herping over there but infact he is having a spew 
he says it was from the macas we had on the way but i think it was my erratic driving


----------



## richard08 (Jun 4, 2011)

Me in India.


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 4, 2011)

> it looks like he is doing some serious herping over there but infact he is having a spew
> he says it was from the macas we had on the way but i think it was my erratic driving



hahahahaha! Feeding the wildlife... its what i do man..


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 4, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Farma with a shirt



Hehehe, almost didn't recognise him Billy! Totally threw me! :lol:


----------



## myusername (Jun 4, 2011)

Lambert I can one-up your .357 with a .45!
Did you enjoy shooting? I went in Thailand and wanted to follow it up when I got back but I just couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Defective (Jun 4, 2011)

here's me shooting a .45! Dirty harry is a wayyyyy better revolver!!!! i loved it, i actually want to go again but go no money


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 4, 2011)

Me, posing and looking VERY pretty...


----------



## Defective (Jun 4, 2011)

chuckie and a retarded zombie...schweet


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bahahaha, chuckie, Im gonna tell him that. Scary huh. I prefer special zombie


----------



## eitak (Jun 4, 2011)

One all dressed up before my birthday last w/e and one with one of my babies


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 4, 2011)

Self portrait with Stimson's Python...

This was actually a reasonably neat 'do before Fabs got into it.


----------



## saximus (Jun 4, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> Excuse me Daniel, that was my egg! And this is me hanging out with my mumma shortly after i managed to get my *** outta said egg. Isn't she pretty?
> 
> View attachment 203716


 Dude that's pretty awesome. I love the pink Chucks too


----------



## unicorns_dreams (Jun 4, 2011)

Me and my faithful gelding, the only pic I like of me.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 4, 2011)

i see your pistol shots and raise you 

Glock





12 gauge 





3030


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 4, 2011)

My wife and I


----------



## reptilife (Jun 4, 2011)

Moi.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 4, 2011)

alot of people come out of the woodwork to post pics


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 4, 2011)

That's cos we're all so beautiful, but you're correct the woodwork is empty!


----------



## AshMan (Jun 4, 2011)

Me and a 2 year old Perentie 




Disecting a rat in biology lol...




And again...




Holding my recently disected friend 




On stage with my thrash metal band at our local club back home in England.




In a Krispy Kreme shop with my buddy Dan 




Passed out drunk on my best mates sofa...




And again...




Me and my best mate (drunk again) trying to light one of my farts  Note my best mates mowhawk in the corner of the picture


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's me shooting a 45


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 4, 2011)

Farma said:


> ahh haa!
> see!
> I have worn one once!



I can still see half your tit. What about one with sleeves? Hmm.


----------



## MrHappy (Jun 4, 2011)

Sturdy said:


> View attachment 203885



Now Sturdy, I'm happily married but . . . How you going!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jun 4, 2011)

me in IST


----------



## Skinnerguy (Jun 4, 2011)

Well, its the Skinner behind the guy





Me with mai BHP




Her and I again





The Coastal and I when he was younger





And me after a pushbike fail hehe


----------



## woody101 (Jun 4, 2011)

ouch to the push bike fail i did something like that to myself


----------



## longqi (Jun 4, 2011)

Just in case you thought I moved to Bali to play with snakes
This is Shinta
My better half
Never touched a snake until 6 months ago
Trains her own wild caughts now


----------



## ravan (Jun 4, 2011)

my current man muffin... 




and me before going to a work dinner lol


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

longqi said:


> Just in case you thought I moved to Bali to play with snakes
> This is Shinta
> My better half
> Never touched a snake until 6 months ago
> ...


 
Pretty snake longqi


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 5, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> My wife and I


 
such a nice photo of you both!


----------



## myusername (Jun 5, 2011)

How about a semi-automatic 12 gauge?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 5, 2011)

myusername said:


> How about a semi-automatic 12 gauge?


 

the only thing cooler than that would be full auto 12g 

i have a photo here somewhere and im firing an HK MP5 subby in 9mm,but it wasnt anywhere near cool as that


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 5, 2011)

longqi said:


> Just in case you thought I moved to Bali to play with snakes
> This is Shinta
> My better half
> Never touched a snake until 6 months ago
> Trains her own wild caughts now


 
Awww Gee! And here was me thinking you moved to Bali for the scenery. Actually, now that I think about it, you did!

Blue

PS. I bet I know what snake she tamed first.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh how I miss shooting! That particular 444 Marlin is one of my all time faves. You can take out a grizzly or a tyranical dictator from 1000 yards with that puppy! Great, now I'm homesick...


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome snap Aaron............ 

Here I am with the most dangerous Pug in the world & my cuddly Fierce Snake !!!!!


----------



## woody101 (Jun 5, 2011)

I-snake 
What is that your holding albino what monitor? is it one of ur own?? or is it from aus or was it from a trip over seas


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

i-snake said:


> show off, wannabee lol
> 
> so like sorry to the normal looking herpers out there, but it seems like herpertology has been stereotyped down to gun toting self loving bob marley lookalikes lol and as said, no offence to the non hybrids but seriously, do most snake owners own guns? and not have access to a hairdresser, rabble rabble rabble



it hasnt been stereotyped down to just us
i think its just you ordinaries are too afraid to post pics :lol:


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 5, 2011)

i-snake said:


> show off, wannabee lol
> 
> so like sorry to the normal looking herpers out there, but it seems like herpertology has been stereotyped down to gun toting self loving bob marley lookalikes lol and as said, no offence to the non hybrids but seriously, do most snake owners own guns? and not have access to a hairdresser, rabble rabble rabble


 

Excuse me all over the place but there is a difference between poor grooming, dreads and epic bed-head!:lol:


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 5, 2011)

Some new photos from yesterday


----------



## HILDY (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats me.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

Moo.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Moo.


 
lol, no red around you.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

That was my halloween costume, we were camping and had limited resources.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL well the septum ring kinda matches.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't have that anymore, when i got my medusa done it was a little too much.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Love the septum rings but medusa is pretty damn cool as well. Seen some pretty good piercings and ink on here. Mine are pretty standard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> I don't have that anymore, when i got my medusa done it was a little too much.


 
Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

Josh it looks like this.. O in the middle of my face.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

I liked the septum also, but this one doesn't make my nose run in cold weather.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

on the topic of piercings,
i can whip out photos of many facial ones,

Had my hips and sternum done with 14g 3cm tygon (until I got older and realized it's really not worth the trouble)
Had 2 dermals (I forget which are trans and which are micro, but I had the ones with a rod like foot, not the disk)

then got those removed...well...after ripping one out myself in some long winded tail,
and got divers,
and those are just the stupidest most useless things either, so after about 3 months I pulled them all out,

and then there's me today, where career prospects made me decide to take the lot out, except my septum since you can't see it.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats awesome, did you ever have staples?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> I liked the septum also, but this one doesn't make my nose run in cold weather.


 
why are you hiding your arm *shakes fist*


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

nahhh, from my experience staples aren't the best way to go because they put constant pressure on your skin,
tygon needs to be replaced roughly every year depending on the acidity of your skin, but it's the best way to go really.
Only reason I could see people choosing staples over tygon would be so they can have gems on the balls sit up the top,

one moment, Ill go find pictures of mine


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

You can't see your septum? How does that work?
When i'd wear clear jewellery it would just end up looking like booger.

What arm, i don't have arms?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Suspension?


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jun 5, 2011)

hmm


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 5, 2011)

Farma said:


> it hasnt been stereotyped down to just us
> i think its just you ordinaries are too afraid to post pics :lol:



Aww dang mate! I would have joined ya but I cut my dreads off years ago and all my pics are back home in print form!


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

can't see my septum meaning if you take the balls off your jewellery (or have a wider space between the two), you can just flip it up inside your nose 
that's where mine spends 90% of its time...otherwise I'd be messing around with it all day


All photos are a few years old:

being a bit of a ranga, good pic for all the facial metal. I was going to get my cheeks peirced too just before I decided to take them all out. But it ended up not being worth the fight with my then-boyfriend lol.

View attachment 204122


Sternum/dermals

View attachment 204123


View attachment 204126


The day I got my dermals cut out and the divers put in:

View attachment 204128



Hips...I was 14 when I got these, and I guess over the years I've lost the bigger version of this photo :\ but I still have the scars if anyone doubts these are my hips!

View attachment 204127


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

woah!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oooo nice.. Yeah I know staples have issues (Id prob get them caught and ripped out anyway) but they look so good.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

It would tickle the inside of my nose flipped upside down. I never really tried to conceal it though so it didn't matter, i prefer how i have a huge floating triangle on my face now instead.

Fight? pffft. It's your face lady. Nobody who gets that close to mine ever seems to complain.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm sort of happy I stopped being so into them when I did, as the only place I'd let pierce me is being sold now 

I guess with staples you'd just have to be okay with the fact that they're temporary as they'll migrate eventually, I guess if they can redesign the balls and say out a gem on the side of it, so it becomes the top, tygon would look the same 

It never bothers mine hypo? I have a 14g rather large ring in it and have no worries..perhaps you just get used too it lol
hahaha yeah but sometimes it isn't worth the argument, it may be my face...but I'm sure there's things I wouldn't have wanted him to do to his. I'm a total hypocrite too...I never wanted to date boys with piercings lol.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

My septum was 10g at one stage, stretching hurts like hell. I've gotten less piercings as i've gotten older but it's mainly because i'm lazy and can't be bothered buying ones that fit right and match.

I'm down to cheeks, medusa, navel and one stretcher in each ear.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

ahh yes well getting that too fit up your nose would be an issue


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Put this up already but cant be bothered finding the page. Fav. Only got a couple piercings left now, plugs, scaffold and few rings around it, few eyebrow and nipples. Taken the rest out but dont think Ill be taking these out in a hurry.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

Would you like a bandaid twitch?


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jun 5, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> View attachment 204144
> 
> Put this up already but cant be bothered finding the page. Fav. Only got a couple piercings left now, plugs, scaffold and few rings around it, few eyebrow and nipples. Taken the rest out but dont think Ill be taking these out in a hurry.


 
ah yeah looks great


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> View attachment 204144
> 
> Put this up already but cant be bothered finding the page. Fav. Only got a couple piercings left now, plugs, scaffold and few rings around it, few eyebrow and nipples. Taken the rest out but dont think Ill be taking these out in a hurry.


 
lol like a big game lure


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Imagine the size of the fish you would catch with me. LOL. A band aid would be good, can it have pictures on it? They are Marlin hooks just with no barb.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

Carcharodon megalodon.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hahaha Id crap myself with anything like that chasing me.


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm still in two minds about corset piercings simply because I'm still hunting around for the right back piece (ink). Thinking that corset piercings might detract from the ink.

Who does your suspension rigging, Twitch?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

The Hanged Man Team, look them up, awesome. It would be fine, just design it together or use thinner ribbon. When I get my back Im leaving eight tiny bits with low detail or just slight shading, just in case.

Who did your arm Hypo?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

gees im so lost with all this tattoo and body piercing lingo! 
maybe one day when im brave enough i will get a tattoo


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> I'm still in two minds about corset piercings simply because I'm still hunting around for the right back piece (ink). Thinking that corset piercings might detract from the ink.
> 
> Who does your suspension rigging, Twitch?


 

Don't do it...they're not a piercing that lasts even when done by the best, you'll just end up with a heap of scars...
Don't suppose you're located in Brisbane? i can give you the name of a great piercer there if you wanted to still investigate it...
but yeah, so not worth it...just an expensive scar


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Farma said:


> gees im so lost with all this tattoo and body piercing lingo!
> maybe one day when im brave enough i will get a tattoo


 
You may have to cover it with a shirt for a few weeks 

Scars are good?!


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 5, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> Don't do it...they're not a piercing that lasts even when done by the best, you'll just end up with a heap of scars...
> Don't suppose you're located in Brisbane? i can give you the name of a great piercer there if you wanted to still investigate it...
> but yeah, so not worth it...just an expensive scar


 

Thanks for the heads up, Vamp.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> You may have to cover it with a shirt for a few weeks
> 
> Scars are good?!



pffft well there goes that idea


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry to sound all pessimistic or like I'm ruining the fun >___<

They're just such a waste of time...

go get a nice new tatt instead


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats ok vamp, but I dont agree  I love piercings and tatts and scars. I think the scars left by corset piercings are nearly as sexy as the piercings.  Ink is good though.

Farma: unless you got it somewhere you could cover it for a while without one.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree with Vamp and am not a fan, you'd have to get someone to help you if you ever wanted them changed. They would be annoying to sleep on and lean on etc

Mick Hayes did my arm Twitch and i designed it.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ahhh cool, yeah it looks good. 

Im sure you would find someone to help


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

Just draw on yourself with sharpie Josh.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think you could lay on them...

And since I have 8 scars on my body from dermals/divers/surface piercings, I don't think they're nice scars 


btw Farma;

Dermals are an inplanted piercing, you can get Trans and Micro dermals...one has a disc on the part that gets implanted, the other has a "foot" with holes in it for the skin to grow through,

Divers are basically girly versions of dermals, they're much smaller and have a tiny disk that gets implanted and you can't change the tops of them like with dermals.

Corset piercings = rows of piercings threaded like a corset

tygon/staples are forms of jewellery used for surface piercings...tygon being a soft plastic, staples being...well...staple like 

Is that the lingo you were talking about?


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 5, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> I agree with Vamp and am not a fan, you'd have to get someone to help you if you ever wanted them changed. They would be annoying to sleep on and lean on etc
> 
> Mick Hayes did my arm Twitch and i designed it.



Ditto with liking your "arm', Hypo.
Really nice work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Just draw on yourself with sharpie Josh.



i can only draw stick figures

would look like one of those "my family" stickers you see on cars


----------



## AshMan (Jun 5, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> View attachment 204144
> 
> Put this up already but cant be bothered finding the page. Fav. Only got a couple piercings left now, plugs, scaffold and few rings around it, few eyebrow and nipples. Taken the rest out but dont think Ill be taking these out in a hurry.


 
Do you mind me asking what the point of suspension is? Piercings are cool, i had a labret but it closed up so im planning to get my septum done this time around...but piercings last, suspension doesnt? Surley its just pain for the sake of pain...


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

Kay fine, let me do it.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nope, its the adrenaline, endorphins, and for me part of it was actually getting the courage to do it. Overall its a huge high. No joke I felt buzzy for a week. Its hard to explain, but I also dont think its a religious or out of body thing like some people say, its just the chemicals your body releases. Really amazing feeling, nothing else has come close that Ive done.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel fuzzy when i'm about to get stabbed.


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 5, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Nope, its the adrenaline, endorphins, and for me part of it was actually getting the courage to do it. Overall its a huge high. No joke I felt buzzy for a week. Its hard to explain, but I also dont think its a religious or out of body thing like some people say, its just the chemicals your body releases. Really amazing feeling, nothing else has come close that Ive done.



They say it's the same for hot strike branding. Not something that I would personally do but I really like the shiny pink scarification from it.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Well getting the hooks in would be similar but the hanging and swinging around is something else, so much fun.


----------



## AshMan (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, ok. Sounds cool but I think i'll give it a miss for now lol


----------



## Renenet (Jun 5, 2011)

This thread has gone on quite a journey. More pics, anyone?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Renenet said:


> This thread has gone on quite a journey. More pics, anyone?


 
lol yeah it has.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

I found another pic with a shirt on


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

That pics awesome farma


----------



## welchy94 (Jun 5, 2011)

good sight???


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 5, 2011)

Some more.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jun 5, 2011)

A bit of fun with Photobooth & my Mr 
















Between him, the animals and work.. there's almost NO free time left o_o


----------



## Klaery (Jun 5, 2011)

me about a year ago.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 5, 2011)

danielk said:


> me about a year ago.


 
haha where did you see a flamingo???


----------



## Klaery (Jun 5, 2011)

Behind the scenes at Columbus zoo


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 5, 2011)

haha that is so awesome! do you work there or just have connections?


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

Some from work trips...







Getting chased by a monkey lol







Saw these things all over the island too, but not sure what they are?


----------



## Klaery (Jun 5, 2011)

haha I originally did zoology so when opportunities came up with a friend that was going over there she thought of me. Free trip for the win! Was only for a few days but it was amazing!

That monkey pic is hilarious Pinoy


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 5, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Getting chased by a monkey lol
> View attachment 204213


 
So how did you go? Outrun it?


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> So how did you go? Outrun it?


 
Well, I didn't die lol. 

I out run it but had to go past the big male to do so. But while I was running, my thong came off so I had to go back and get it.
Was pretty funny.
Then we had to find another way to get back to the sports complex hahaha.

Thanks Danielk


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 5, 2011)

danielk said:


> haha I originally did zoology so when opportunities came up with a friend that was going over there she thought of me. Free trip for the win! Was only for a few days but it was amazing!
> 
> That monkey pic is hilarious Pinoy



that does sound awesome! i was originally doing zoology but switched to environmental science =] im doing care and husbandry of wildlife next semester and we get to go to aus zoo =D


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 5, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Well, I didn't die lol.
> 
> I out run it but had to go past the big male to do so. But while I was running, my thong came off so I had to go back and get it.
> Was pretty funny.
> ...


 
Wait, what? You were wearing a thong?  Oh, on your feet thongs...... Ha ha. That would have been a classic! It looks like he means business!


----------



## Megzz (Jun 5, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Getting chased by a monkey lol
> View attachment 204213


LOL! Awesome.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 5, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> Some.


 
Go the Doc's bag! 



I found a herping one, complete with the aussie safety boot!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

That's not an aussie safety boot...

These are.





More pics of me


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 5, 2011)

Big job Farma, you wouldnt get me that far up a tree without a shotgun up my butt.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 5, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I found a herping one, complete with the aussie safety boot!



Looks more like a homeless dude looking for a sheet of corrogated iron to live under


----------



## phoebe (Jun 5, 2011)

Some photos from today 
I'm the blonde idiot..


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 6, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> Looks more like a homeless dude looking for a sheet of corrogated iron to live under


 
Hey i'm not home less, that is my home  Rememerber all those stories of yeti's.......... just me lol.

We did find a homeless guy in the RNP about 20 years ago with a bit dug out under the tin asleep. We craaped ourseleves as this was the last thing we expected!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Hey i'm not home less, that is my home  Rememerber all those stories of yeti's.......... just me lol.
> 
> We did find a homeless guy in the RNP about 20 years ago with a bit dug out under the tin asleep. We craaped ourseleves as this was the last thing we expected!


 

Pics or it didn't happen hahahaha!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 6, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Pics or it didn't happen hahahaha!




No such things as a digital camera then


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 6, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> We did find a homeless guy in the RNP about 20 years ago with a bit dug out under the tin asleep. We craaped ourseleves as this was the last thing we expected!


 
Let me guess, you grabbed him, took him home and set him up in an enclosure?  You shouldn't be taking them out of the wild, dude!! Especially a national park! 

p.s. Did you ever get him feeding? Wild caughts can be stubborn.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 6, 2011)

just thought IDE put these out there.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 6, 2011)

He was full of worms and a bit fiesty etc so we had to worm him out but he settled down and fed well on a Wollongong diet of Winnie blues and Jim beam 



serpenttongue said:


> Let me guess, you grabbed him, took him home and set him up in an enclosure?  You shouldn't be taking them out of the wild, dude!! Especially a national park!
> 
> p.s. Did you ever get him feeding? Wild caughts can be stubborn.


 
I have a pic' of him when i first got him.


----------



## GrantD (Jun 6, 2011)

Farma said:


> it hasnt been stereotyped down to just us
> i think its just you ordinaries are too afraid to post pics :lol:



Yeah, not every herper has/had dreads - some of us had mohawks too! 1982 suburban Brisbane








$NaKe PiMp said:


> the only thing cooler than that would be full auto 12g
> 
> i have a photo here somewhere and im firing an HK MP5 subby in 9mm,but it wasnt anywhere near cool as that



Not quite, but in the hands of a Russian? 

[video=youtube;WOoUVeyaY_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOoUVeyaY_8[/video]


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 6, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I have a pic' of him when i first got him.


 
He looks a bit underfed, but then a worm infestation will do that to them, especially with the stress of captivity. I hope those ciggies fattened him up


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 6, 2011)

That one i named Catweazle.

Here is the second one complete with the bum jacket that all homeless guys love to wear.[video=youtube;LiP0j-LHv88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiP0j-LHv88&feature=related[/video]


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 6, 2011)

I've heard about this species. I've heard they're able to pop their head off and change it for another one. And I thought a lizard dropping it's tail was impressive!  Next time you go herping for homeless bums, let me know. I want in! We'll try breeding them, if you want?


----------



## XKiller (Jun 7, 2011)

bored.
old photo.


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll take a pic on the weekend


----------



## marteed (Jun 7, 2011)

This is me with my 2 gorgeous kids.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 8, 2011)

I get better looking each day. . .


----------



## matty_e888 (Jun 8, 2011)

My other half and my diamond hatchie, Szahala!


----------



## Bradchip (Jun 9, 2011)

Meh... I HATE being in front of a camera. Much more comfortable behind it. 

This is me when I was a long haired git. There are no short haired pics of me as yet 






Side profile





Backside profile!


----------



## hrafna (Jun 9, 2011)

yes i had dreads too at 1 point!



hanging with fear factory at the big day out!



yep, i teach medieval sword fighting.



this is me after my son forked me in the head!


----------



## browny (Jun 9, 2011)

who doesn't love Bali (from 2009)
and Christmas last year just before we left Perth, my niece is 1 of my biggest fans god love her haha


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## mungus (Jun 13, 2011)

matty_e888 said:


> View attachment 204607
> 
> 
> My other half and my diamond hatchie, Szahala!


 
Obviously your better half.........:lol:


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

Hahahahaha starfish face! I love it!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a little new to the site. Here i am with my feathered son Riley.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 13, 2011)

That is so cool! How did you get a pet crow?
And what are they like as pets? Feeding behavior etc.

I've heard they are an extremely smart bird.


----------



## Chrisy (Jun 13, 2011)

Well this is me a few years ago when I stacked my d/bike. I dont have any new photos of me, Im usually the one behind the camera having the laugh.
Love the crow by the way, would be an awsome mate to have. How did you befriend him.


----------



## Helikaon (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Snowman (Jun 14, 2011)

It's interesting to see the socio-economic group that reptile keeping appeals to the most. The common bogan seems to be the most represented in this thread. Not an insult or praise, just fact. I'm a type of bogan too.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 14, 2011)

GrantD said:


> Not quite, but in the hands of a Russian?
> 
> [video=youtube;WOoUVeyaY_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOoUVeyaY_8[/video]



Haha I love FPS Russia. <3


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 14, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Hey i'm not home less, that is my home  Rememerber all those stories of yeti's.......... just me lol.
> 
> We did find a homeless guy in the RNP about 20 years ago with a bit dug out under the tin asleep. We craaped ourseleves as this was the last thing we expected!


 
Imagine the poor blokes horror waking up to find you looking at him :shock::lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 14, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Imagine the poor blokes horror waking up to find you looking at him :shock::lol:




Hey! His pants were full of that stuff BEFORE i lifted the tin!


----------



## Tikanderoga (Jun 14, 2011)

That's me - doing what I like to do the most, on par with playing computer games: fishing:





58cm flattie, 1 kg





45cm catfish


----------



## fugawi (Jun 14, 2011)

My son and I at the 2010 wild expo


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 14, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Hey! His pants were full of that stuff BEFORE i lifted the tin!


 
They always crap when first caught!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 14, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> They always crap when first caught!




It is what's left of their teeth that you have to worry about! Sharp as from biting the lids off beer bottles.
He blended in well with his surroundings of the hobo camouflage gear comprising of fingerless gloves,trackies with footy socks over the top, complete with a really old suit jacket. ( aka the bum jacket).


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 14, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> It is what's left of their teeth that you have to worry about! Sharp as from biting the lids off beer bottles.
> He blended in well with his surroundings of the hobo camouflage gear comprising of fingerless gloves,trackies with footy socks over the top, complete with a really old suit jacket. ( aka the bum jacket).



Ha, some mates where lopping a big gum tree, started early in the morning and when they dropped the first big section out of the tree they reckon all you could see was hobbos running out of the scrub underneath. Turns out half a dozen or so used to live in the bushes underneath. Luckily nobody was hurt.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 14, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Ha, some mates where lopping a big gum tree, started early in the morning and when they dropped the first big section out of the tree they reckon all you could see was hobbos running out of the scrub underneath. Turns out half a dozen or so used to live in the bushes underneath. Luckily nobody was hurt.


 
ha ha that wouldn't suprise me at all 

On the outskirts of the Shire there are heaps of people living in caves and tents ( and under tin  ). There was a write up in the local rag recently about npws etc and a thermal imaging helicopter going through and evicting them all. ( can't have people living off the grid now! )


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah poor buggers, Its a wonder NPWS dont tag em and charge them rent.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 14, 2011)

That was the plan but the guys came up with this warning song  ( for us nobo's)

[video=youtube;i_6TBTP-EJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_6TBTP-EJI[/video]


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 14, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> That was the plan but the guys came up with this warning song  ( for us nobo's)
> 
> [video=youtube;i_6TBTP-EJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_6TBTP-EJI[/video]



Natures way of saying "DONT TOUCH" i suppose.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Pinoy and Chrisy,

Riley is the best and having a crow as a friend is one of the most satisfying things I've ever accomplished. I raised him from a young age and have watched him become a wild crow that has a human friend (me). He visits nearly everyday and can hang out for hours at a time. He even occasionally flies above my car kilometres before i get home just to land on my shoulder tell me about his day in his jibberish type english. His intelligence leaves me dumbstruck. Not for the faint hearted though.. As much work as a child, but with more 'out of a nappy' type of mess.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 14, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> ha ha that wouldn't suprise me at all
> 
> On the outskirts of the Shire there are heaps of people living in caves and tents ( and under tin  ). There was a write up in the local rag recently about npws etc and a thermal imaging helicopter going through and evicting them all. ( can't have people living off the grid now! )


 
And yet they're happy to have deer (and probably goats, too) running through the Royal NP! They've got their priorities right! 



GSXR_Boy said:


> He blended in well with his surroundings of the hobo camouflage gear comprising of fingerless gloves,trackies with footy socks over the top, complete with a really old suit jacket. ( aka the bum jacket).


 
yeah, but once you get them into captivity and they shed their skin (eg, their trackies, bum jacket etc) they scrub up pretty good and can be passed off as captive bred!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 14, 2011)

I think that it may have been before the state election and they thought that they would all be out of jobs and wanted the caves for themselves?


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 14, 2011)

Tha ranger aka carrot top 





thanks for looking


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jun 14, 2011)

Everyone else has put a pic up, so this is the only pic I have that is not of a reptile, and recent (taken tonight, for ???? so they can recognise me) am half asleep after finishing a day shift (I only work nights)




Terrible photo, I look St**ed, believe me I am dead again d**gs, I am just tired


----------



## Trench (Jun 16, 2011)

enjoy,


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jun 20, 2011)

Me and my wife!


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jun 21, 2011)

This is me and my bro at his wedding (im on the right)


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jun 21, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> hahahahaahah! i don't smoke or drink


 
So they weren't your smokes you left behind at the pub last friday night????....pmsl


----------



## NotoriouS (Jun 22, 2011)

This is me


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 26, 2011)

longqi said:


> View attachment 203472



fur!!!!! :shock: I need to keep you in my lounge and pat you... ( hhmm yup that sounds weird) :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## discomat (Jun 27, 2011)

I call this pose the 'come hither' ....


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jun 27, 2011)

heres some pics of me from perth


----------



## Kyro (Jun 27, 2011)

Alot of you probably know what I look like & for those that don't , this is me


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jun 27, 2011)

Oooh sketches good idea
View attachment 206880


----------



## Bloomster (Jun 27, 2011)

very left of the photo. Family holiday( The first ever family holiday), only pic i have of me on laptop.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 29, 2011)

Matt-to-the-K said:


> heres some pics of me from perth



Haha, on the Smirnoff sacks!!


----------



## zeke (Jun 29, 2011)

View attachment 207237
View attachment 207238
this is me and bazza my first snake


----------



## PSimmo (Jun 29, 2011)

me


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't want to scare people with a picccie of me, so I will just say my name is Amanda, I'm in my 30s, I'm a former Goth, and I'm into all that spiritual stuff too, I can be a crank case, but usually nice and polite, I travel alot (overseas) in my spare time and work holidays, for work at the moment (a job I like because I haven't left it yet even though I could, I mean who doesn't like trains or models of them!) I am in the rail transport industry, and I am a self confessed sci fi and pop culture nerd, and with the money I just got I am looking into getting more snakes and have a large collection of morelia spilota! I just hope my BF will let me keep them all at his place for now till a friend and I find a better place for our future business together.


----------



## bucket (Jul 8, 2011)

*thats me on the right*

i'm on the right i had about 2 hours sleep the night before


----------



## krissy78 (Jul 16, 2011)

(Krista) not a new member been here a few yrs now but been gone, back now and looking foward to seeing some of the old and some new members i am sure there is loads more newbies since i was here last... Cheers


----------



## Tildy (Jul 16, 2011)

Me the day I stopped being a probation RFS member and Me and my other half earlier this year at a friend's wedding. These are the only two photos I find mildly acceptable for distribution. I hate all photos of me. Bleh!


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 20, 2011)

View attachment 210117


----------



## saximus (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't think it worked Miss Razz


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess I should contribute...

none are really THAT recent... I cut my hair really short in March and haven't had many photo's taken since... lol


This is on a 'horror' shoot I did recently... quite a few good ones came out of that set.







This one is a bit old... Last year






This is the most recent I guess... Big Day Out 2011






....

And since ppl are posting dress up pics.... Me as a zombie bride... I love zombies.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 23, 2011)

Is the zombie march in Syd as well or just Melb?


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Is the zombie march in Syd as well or just Melb?




It's in Sydney as well, I couldn't make the last one which sucks!! I was really keen to go! Had an outfit planned and everything haha


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hahaha, its so much fun, the looks you get are priceless... You can use it again, zombie is one of those things that doesnt seem to age or go out of style hahahaha


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Hahaha, its so much fun, the looks you get are priceless... You can use it again, zombie is one of those things that doesnt seem to age or go out of style hahahaha



lol yeah I bet! Last time I dressed up as a Zombie (pictured) it was a party I threw at my mates place... her dog was terrified of me, especially since the contacts I was wearing would get a bit stuck when I blinked, and would take a few seconds to move back over my eye on it's own. It was awesome.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hahaha I have enough trouble seeing at a party without contacts that move when I blink  The kids there were the best, little monster zombies on red cordial running around. The general public were horrified, was great to watch. Im pretty sure its on again soon, either that or I just missed it but dont think so. The last dress up thing I got invited to was jersey shore, I didnt go!!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 23, 2011)

ewwww Jersey Shore!!! stuff that! .... I'd turn up as an implant. lol


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 23, 2011)

Bahahaha an implant. I would prob go as hair gel.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to clarify, I'd only go as one implant... the pair would be way to much effort for a Jersey Shore themed party... *shudders*


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hahaha that would be ridiculous but funny. You could always take a friend hahaha. I just wouldnt go to a jersey shore party, Im supposed to go next week, free booze, lots of people but I cant bring myself to do it. Going to a strange kinda cabaret show thing tomorrow, much more appealing. Im having the funniest visions of you drunk dressed as an implant stumbling into a maccas or kebab shop at 3am.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 23, 2011)

hey... for me it wouldn't be that strange.... trust me. lol.....

I'd still go to the party, just dress as something so your identity is completely hidden... no one would ever know. Come on, free booze??


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, be gold though. Free booze is pretty normal, hospitality, but yeah I see your point hahaha. Maybe Ill have to figure something out, or just not dress up and say Im working. What could I possibly use to cover myself up, be hard to walk around as a tanning bed......


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 23, 2011)

lmao... you can get condom costumes... I bought one for my party, for people who turned up without a costume, might be appropriate for a Jersey Shore party. (I dunno, I have never watched the show but I am assuming they would need a lot of frangers...)

I don't get out enough for free booze to be pretty normal...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL, free booze, implants and condoms, starting to sound like a good party.. I could just paint myself orange and wear a stupid shirt with the collar up  I have seen the ads and about 5min and it was just a bunch of guys fighing in a club, seen enough of that working in bars to not enjoy it. 

Ah you should come to one of my bbq's, they are pretty good but the ends are always a bit fuzzy. My girl loves it cause I cook enough food for a week


----------



## angie90 (Jul 26, 2011)

Couple of pics of little old me!
At Perth Zoo!





I really am tiny, that numbat was to scale.

Me on my 21st in may  




I just realised I'm wearing the same top... I do have others I swear!


----------



## Ambush (Jul 27, 2011)

View attachment 211079
It is really me.


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ljubo Milicevic & me..


----------



## azn4114 (Jul 27, 2011)

my pic> View attachment 211083


----------



## Bez84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pic of me taken the other day when it was actually sunny in port for a change..


----------



## Troy06 (Jul 27, 2011)

*me*

here is a pic of me with john weigel
and by the way wheres all the single
girls that love reptiles they are so hard
to find hahahah


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 27, 2011)

Hopefully this worked?


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jul 27, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> Couple of pics of little old me!At Perth Zoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... Wow


----------



## damian83 (Jul 27, 2011)

Trench said:


> View attachment 205881
> enjoy,



nice arm band



Bonustokin said:


>



nice pic billy, wheres that taken?



Farma said:


> I found another pic with a shirt on




is a fluro vest qualified as a shirt farma

View attachment 211167
new pic with byron moses'bredli


----------



## StellaDoore (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't believe I just looked through this whole thread...it's awesome seeing who some of these people are!
Here's one of my girl when she decided to chill up my sleeve. I got a wee bit nervous and she did have the gentlest nibble on my arm (didn't even pierce the skin). Actually, speaking of which, why does she bite so softly? It's not a strike, it's almost like she's yawning (she's not, trust me). Any reason why she does that?
View attachment 211169


And with a tail...
View attachment 211170


And also, APS guys from Melb and Geelong are defs the best looking. (Did someone say "them's fighting words"? =P )


----------



## BattMaker (Jul 27, 2011)

That's me at the clipsal 500





Myself with mark beretta before the grand final replay


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 27, 2011)

BattMaker said:


> That's me at the clipsal 500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



being a Pirie kid, I'm surprised I don't recognize you hahaha


----------



## phoebe (Jul 27, 2011)

I spent a few hours at the hairdresser today! Extremely happy with the result


----------



## angie90 (Jul 27, 2011)

Your hair looks great Phoebe! Is that a plug I see? I have a 10ml! Your medusa really suits you too


----------



## phoebe (Jul 28, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> Your hair looks great Phoebe! Is that a plug I see? I have a 10ml! Your medusa really suits you too



Thanks! I love my medusa 
That stretcher that you can see is 6mm and the one in my other ear is 12mm


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's a photo of me in the mountains


----------



## samph89 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## SamiSuperStar (Jul 28, 2011)

This is Me and me bredeli... (he was pre shed and looked shabby)View attachment 211343


----------



## Schnecke (Jul 28, 2011)

My Partner (AP username: Centro) and myself :0)


----------



## Erebos (Jul 28, 2011)

this is me giving thumps up for the camera.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thats some smile you have there George..


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jul 30, 2011)

I usually only smile if im winking at the same time


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 30, 2011)

We cant show you Georges face because he is a dentist..


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jul 30, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> We cant show you Georges face because he is a dentist..


Hahahaha


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 31, 2011)

furiousgeorge said:


> I usually only smile if im winking at the same time


HahaMe


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2011)

She (holding the camera) said 'look up', I said 'what... oh you've just taken a picture'.... :lol: Oh, & that's Cleo our Atherton Jungle.


----------



## mungus (Aug 1, 2011)

Here you go...............


----------



## Necrotique (Aug 1, 2011)

View attachment 211965


Here's me with my coastal-diamond cross, Storm.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 1, 2011)

mungus said:


> Here you go...............



Awesome capture on fly


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 1, 2011)

me with some of my froggies, getting snakes soon!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 1, 2011)

Great pics frogboy77!


----------



## CharliePython (Aug 1, 2011)

View attachment 211990
View attachment 211991
I'm Kirk. AKA CharliePython. Just got my first snake a little 5 month old Children's Python called Charlie


----------



## ekipkcorb (Aug 1, 2011)

..


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Taraleigh
I"ll post some more soon....


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice one Alex, born to fish hey 







Me and Daisy!!


----------



## mungus (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep....
love fishing and travel all over place chasing certain species on fly or lure - mostly catch and release.
That tuna was caught of Hervey Bay / Fraser Island - 1 of many.........
You fish as well ?


----------



## raycam01_au (Aug 14, 2011)

*new to reptiles,*

well brand new to this site so here goes, i like bikes, fish and have just fallen in lerv with reps, 

my 2 girls





other gal





charlie lol





mad max tryhard (Me)





and ma besty friend in the world sarah when we went to Sydney


----------



## slim6y (Aug 14, 2011)

How do you share photos from Facebook now? I can't seem to get it to work!

I'll test it - testing testing 1... 2... 3...






Discovery!!!

Just right click and copy the link of the 'download' button... Then paste it... removing the ?dl1 bit at the end... Hooorah!!!

A bit of snow sliding (was in the melting phase at the school across the road)...


----------



## Spider178 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Me and my boy*



Second time lucky, computer skills not the best sometimes.

This is me and my son on The Wheel at Southbank, Brisbane.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 27, 2011)

Hope that works ... THAT IS ME


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Hey I'm Liam, I am a single dad and love it, this is me and my princess at a Titans game at skilled park 
*


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 28, 2011)

The man that is me.


----------



## Megzz (Aug 29, 2011)

Dukz13 said:


> *Hey I'm Liam, I am a single dad and love it, this is me and my princess at a Titans game at skilled park
> *
> 
> View attachment 215536


This link isn't working


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think that has fixed it?


----------



## saximus (Aug 29, 2011)

What a little cutie Dukz! Shame she goes for the wrong team


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Haha she is a diehard Titans fan


----------



## KREPS2011 (Sep 2, 2011)

This me bored at work. So bored lol.

And this is my liitle girl 
She gna be a daddys girl


----------



## Chantelle_1 (Sep 2, 2011)

View attachment 216119


This is me with my little girl Perci.


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 2, 2011)

The pic doesn't work chantelle


----------



## Chantelle_1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Take 2, this is me and my little girl Perci!!!


----------



## Megzz (Sep 2, 2011)

hopenkyle4eva said:


> And this is my liitle girl
> She gna be a daddys girl


You have a beautiful daughter


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's me enjoying Melbournes sunny skies


----------



## KREPS2011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Megzz said:


> You have a beautiful daughter


 
Thank you


----------



## justbrad (Sep 2, 2011)

View attachment 216241
this is me.... working


----------



## Beard (Sep 10, 2011)

Me and my daughter and son and the lot of us


----------



## Megzz (Sep 10, 2011)

This is me with my little girl taken yesterday, she'll be 3 in a couple of months.


----------



## snakeo (Sep 10, 2011)

Megz is a Yummy mummy!


----------



## Beard (Sep 10, 2011)

snakeo said:


> Milf




Thank you hahahahahahaha:?


----------



## Defective (Sep 10, 2011)

heres me at the royal adelaide show with a woma from Lukes reptile kingdom!


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 10, 2011)

Geez all you peeps make me look bad...


----------



## Joshua-Tree (Sep 14, 2011)

me


----------



## traceylee (Sep 14, 2011)

This is me at Hamilton this year....View attachment 217818


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 14, 2011)

traceylee said:


> This is me at Hamilton this year....View attachment 217818



Stunner!


----------



## Kitah (Sep 14, 2011)

hmm just posting these because I'm really quite bored and I see no harm in it! 

Wild spotted python 4 years ago when I was living on campus





My (previously) favourite hobby- I don't really have much to do with photography at the moment though complements of my dodgy camera, cause I don't bother anymore


----------



## gandal88 (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment 217902
me n my wife on our wedding day =P


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't think i've posted in this thread. Turtle hunter and me!


----------



## Megzz (Sep 17, 2011)

Jaya & Me


----------



## damian83 (Sep 17, 2011)

me and the family








my girls chelsea and breanna at a recent wedding


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 20, 2011)

Me.... you'll have to excuse the stupid hair - it was black recently so it looks ridiculous when it's blonde now.


----------



## gosia (Sep 20, 2011)

This is our family...



and me....


----------



## Beard (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## CamdeJong (Sep 22, 2011)

RIP Bree


----------



## Kurto (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## miss2 (Sep 22, 2011)

thought i might add! some old and new


----------



## Beard (Sep 22, 2011)

a few years old. I'd just paddled about 10km on a kayak and was about to paddle back


----------



## Ambush (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice horse Miss2


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 22, 2011)

Well this is a CT pic of my skull. You should be able to work out what I look like from it. (notice the 4 titanium plates my head exploded lol)


----------



## shell477 (Sep 22, 2011)

Creepy.... o_o


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 22, 2011)

shell477 said:


> Creepy.... o_o


 
Creepy but cool in a way. Here is another couple. Yer had a random blood clot between my brain and skull in 2003. I will give everyone a tip, don't let a neurosurgeon give you a hair cut lol.


----------



## miss2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ambush said:


> Nice horse Miss2


thank you, quite a long story with my boy coby but i had to have him pts in jan  that was when i had finaly worked up the courage to say good bye


----------



## Beard (Sep 23, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Creepy but cool in a way. Here is another couple. Yer had a random blood clot between my brain and skull in 2003. I will give everyone a tip, don't let a neurosurgeon give you a hair cut lol.



Looks like you've got little penis' on your skull


----------



## xXxLynnxXx (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey all , this is me with Josh Brookes (Brooksey) at the british superbikes this year at Croft circuit ! you guys should love this him been Aussie!...i know i did lolol !! 
....oh and that will be me lol *swoon* heh!






and this is my bikey i ride ....


----------



## Beard (Sep 23, 2011)

xXxLynnxXx said:


> Hey all , this is me with Josh Brookes (Brooksey) at the british superbikes this year at Croft circuit ! you guys should love this him been Aussie!...i know i did lolol !!
> ....oh and that will be me lol *swoon* heh!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice template for a fighter there.....Bin the plastic:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 23, 2011)

Beard said:


> Looks like you've got little penis' on your skull



Is that why he always has sex on his mind?


----------



## xXxLynnxXx (Sep 23, 2011)

Beard said:


> Nice template for a fighter there.....Bin the plastic:lol:



sorry tis late for me and brain function is at lowest levels! lol .....say what :lol:


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 23, 2011)

He wants you to ride it naked.


----------



## Beard (Sep 23, 2011)

Streetfighters...............Modified naked sportbikes
Bin the plastic...............Take the fairings off and add custom parts to the bike

Added a pic of a mates bike (the white one) its a GSX-R 7-11 (750 with an 1100 swap)



kawasakirider said:


> He wants you to ride it naked.




Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, well spotted sir


----------



## gosia (Sep 23, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Is that why he always has sex on his mind?



or does that make him a D/head? :lol: (sorry abnrmal91  but I just couldn't help myself!)


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 23, 2011)

gosia said:


> or does that make him a D/head? :lol: (sorry abnrmal91  but I just couldn't help myself!)


Lol I have been called alot worse. I am a tradey that is just a polite greeting when I get to work.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Sep 23, 2011)

This is me and the 1st snake I ever bought. His name is Morpheous he's a 4.5 year old Diamond. Only tagged me once and it was my fault, he's a massive sook and currently in with my 9ft 12kg Diamond girl Lucy, I'm hoping they get it on, bigtime 

That's Morpheous in my Avatar when he was 6 months old


----------



## Ambush (Sep 23, 2011)

It's good to see some more crazy people like me signing up all over the world Lately and the not so new. :twisted:


----------



## xXxLynnxXx (Sep 23, 2011)

Beard said:


> Streetfighters...............Modified naked sportbikes
> Bin the plastic...............Take the fairings off and add custom parts to the bike
> 
> Added a pic of a mates bike (the white one) its a GSX-R 7-11 (750 with an 1100 swap)
> ...



Ah yea with you now lol ! 
Not much left of our biking season  its started to turn cold and crappy ...peeing down as i type lol, reckon i should move to Austrailia haha



Scotty said:


> This is me and the 1st snake I ever bought. His name is Morpheous he's a 4.5 year old Diamond. Only tagged me once and it was my fault, he's a massive sook and currently in with my 9ft 12kg Diamond girl Lucy, I'm hoping they get it on, bigtime
> 
> That's Morpheous in my Avatar when he was 6 months old



Absolutley love diamonds and they look so much better in the flesh, the guy who i bought my coastal jag off had some babies for sale but i didnt have the cash for one  next year for sure


----------



## Ambush (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't forget folks  Top of the page there is a chat. Friday night in Aussie land anything can happen 
1 thing that does happen. Good advice.


----------



## jase75 (Sep 23, 2011)

Scotty said:


> This is me and the 1st snake I ever bought. His name is Morpheous he's a 4.5 year old Diamond. Only tagged me once and it was my fault, he's a massive sook and currently in with my 9ft 12kg Diamond girl Lucy, I'm hoping they get it on, bigtime
> 
> That's Morpheous in my Avatar when he was 6 months old


 
That's a stunning Diamond Scotty!! Can't wait till mine gets to that size.


----------



## thexbluexfairy (Sep 23, 2011)

Me with one of my bhps Felurian.


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 23, 2011)

thexbluexfairy said:


> View attachment 219080
> 
> 
> Me with one of my bhps Felurian.



did you lose this bhp by any chance??


----------



## Wally (Sep 24, 2011)

My other passion


----------



## thexbluexfairy (Sep 25, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> did you lose this bhp by any chance??



Jazzz yes i have lost a male BHP have you heard anything or found one? please contact me asap 0434264906. i will reward you.


----------



## Chrisy (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok found a recent photo of me.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 25, 2011)

Heres one from a fancy dress I went to, lots of mushroom affected hippies were pretty freaked out, I wondered why people weren't talking to me, mwhahahahaha


----------



## HonestPirate (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pics.


----------



## Oscar90 (Sep 29, 2011)

i have come to the conclusion that beautiful girls own snakes xD

here is me sotally tober =D




and my other half being an idiot with my car


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 29, 2011)

She's gonna killlll you when she finds out you put that online Oscar


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 29, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> She's gonna killlll you when she finds out you put that online Oscar




Hahahaha


----------



## SJPCLO (Sep 30, 2011)

View attachment 219994


----------



## Khagan (Sep 30, 2011)

The results of my recent dying adventures due to boredom =p.


----------



## traceylee (Oct 1, 2011)

Me with my little girl Gizmo


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 1, 2011)

few different ones, the piercings are all gone now though


----------



## Erebos (Oct 1, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> few different ones, the piercings are all gone now though




Woot woot I'll let you stalk me any day lol


Cheers Brenton


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 1, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Woot woot I'll let you stalk me any day lol
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Always good too have permission for somethin you were doin anyway!


----------



## slim6y (Oct 3, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> Always good too have permission for somethin you were doin anyway!



They do say - if at first they don't fall in love with you... Stalk them until they do!


----------



## SperO (Oct 4, 2011)

this is me in a zombie costume. Guess who I am supposed to be  And that's not a real snake though just a rubber one.


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 4, 2011)

WAAAASSSSUUUUPPPP!!!!! 
good to see some faces!!!

Cheers Mo


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 4, 2011)

Oscar90 said:


> i have come to the conclusion that beautiful girls own snakes xD
> I agree with you Oscar, only i can't seem to meet them in my travels.


----------



## Beard (Oct 10, 2011)

.


----------



## nixie (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm new to this site and think it's great to see the faces of people who have helped me gain knowledge just by reading through their answers to threads posted 

I'll upload some of me and my snake soon lol


----------



## slim6y (Oct 10, 2011)

Taken last weekend on my trip around Lake Wakatipu (Queenstown)... The scenery is much better than the mug shot, but... This is "I want to put a face to the names" not "I want to see pretty scenery shots" 

But I tell you - the background... Well... To put it mildly... is AMAZING!!!






Just to prove the background.... Here's a teaser image of part of Lake Wakatipu:


----------



## Erebos (Oct 14, 2011)

Doing a lone ranger pub crawl at Sydney airport.









Cheers Brenton


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 14, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Doing a lone ranger pub crawl at Sydney airport.
> Cheers Brenton



Ditto on the stalkin me anytime! But ya already knew that!


----------



## Erebos (Oct 16, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> Ditto on the stalkin me anytime! But ya already knew that!



Lol I wish u where a real stalker. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 16, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Lol I wish u where a real stalker.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Heyyyy, I thought I was doin a pretty good job with my stalking!


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Oct 28, 2011)

Finally fully worked out the picture thing I think.
My girl Jet


My boy Jeffery 


and me chilling on the beach..


such a poser sometimes lol 


And one of me and jeffery for bordoms sake


----------



## HonestPirate (Oct 28, 2011)

This is some guy...


----------



## Heelssss (Oct 28, 2011)

*Me -*

here i am being serious n goofy 

xoxo Silvy xoxo

ohh and if had the balls id have my sleeve exactly like that


----------



## barry71 (Oct 28, 2011)

This is me with my GTP Barry






Cheers Richard


----------



## PythonLegs (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm the good looking guy in the blue t-shirt,pause, not.


----------



## S&M Morelia (Oct 28, 2011)

While on a work trip to Adelaide earlier this year....(bonus 10 points to whoever can guess where in SA it is)





And back home....Don't think I could ever move from here.


----------



## SJPCLO (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 28, 2011)

Rough guess Edithburg SA


----------



## S&M Morelia (Oct 28, 2011)

Think penguins


----------



## Heelssss (Oct 28, 2011)

S&M Morelia said:


> Think penguins



Port phillip yay. did you see happy feet?


----------



## Fanden (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Smithers (Oct 30, 2011)

barry71 said:


> This is me with my GTP Barry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Greenie Richard


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is a few pics of when i was in Malaysia recently.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 30, 2011)

id say granite island at victor??


----------



## Rattler (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Samee (Oct 31, 2011)

Me with me son n daughter


----------



## Khagan (Nov 19, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread =p.


----------



## shell477 (Nov 19, 2011)

Love the hair dude!


----------



## the_tzr (Nov 19, 2011)

Well as a new user ill add a pic 

this is me holding a friend from the wildlife center


----------



## PicklePants (Nov 20, 2011)

Me.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 24, 2011)

This is what Geckorider thinks of me haha :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Nov 24, 2011)

Pardon my grubby look


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dont mean to sound stupid Jason but what sort of snake is that? Doesn't look Aussie I am curious.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 24, 2011)

Its a Blood Python.


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

I dont take many photos of myself but im the second from the left 
(shoulder length blonde hair those who dont know right from left)

View attachment 227513


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 25, 2011)

why not...


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here are a couple of photos of me and a couple of me with my gorgeous daugther.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 25, 2011)

You're a good looking man Rattler...what are you listening to?


----------



## Shanni (Nov 25, 2011)

This is me with my cousin's Olive Python playing in my hair.
View attachment 227551

and this is Mum & I at Dreamworld about about 2 years ago:
View attachment 227555


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 25, 2011)

Best photo I have I'm afraid  ...Shanni, your links are dodgy!


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 25, 2011)

Mushu and I being minxy selves before a night out :lol:


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 26, 2011)

felidae said:


> Mushu and I being minxy selves before a night out :lol:



Is Mushu a lakers fan too?


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 26, 2011)

myself and Justin Julander


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Nov 26, 2011)

I just love the obscure can't see your face at all entries, hilarious


----------



## Trouble (Nov 26, 2011)

a few updated ones of me ... 




photoshoot



Girl in League dinner 2011 with Marty Kennedy and Mitch Aubusson



Halloween 2011 :twisted:


----------



## Khagan (Nov 26, 2011)

Trouble said:


> a few updated ones of me ...
> 
> View attachment 227773
> photoshoot
> ...



Holy crap on two accounts! =p They make you look really tiny, and you eyes look extremely red while your canines look big haha  that's cool!


----------



## Trouble (Nov 26, 2011)

:lol: yeah, I'm only 5' 2 but standing next to them I look like a kid haha. 
yeah I love those contacts! I accidently lost one though  Gonna have to buy some more. the fangs were bought from overseas - mold to my teeth perfectly! love them, too


----------



## Khagan (Nov 26, 2011)

Trouble said:


> :lol: yeah, I'm only 5' 2 but standing next to them I look like a kid haha.
> yeah I love those contacts! I accidently lost one though  Gonna have to buy some more. the fangs were bought from overseas - mold to my teeth perfectly! love them, too



Bahaha short is good awesome (cept when you're a short guy like me D: ) and i didn't even realise they were contact and fake fangs lol! Only contacts i've personally looked into is the ones like the demons on Supernatural (Yeah i'm a Supernatural geek), but they looked waaaay too freaky to mess with my eyes haha!


----------



## Beard (Nov 26, 2011)

I feel for you both too. I'm pretty short at 195cm


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 26, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Is Mushu a lakers fan too?



Yeah he's dead set lakers all the way


----------



## Khagan (Nov 26, 2011)

Beard said:


> I feel for you both too. I'm pretty short at 195cm



I hope someone attacks you at the kneecaps. GO MY MIDGET MINION, ATTACK NOW!


----------



## Bez84 (Nov 26, 2011)

Me


----------



## Shanni (Nov 29, 2011)

*Take 2:*

Well I am learning slowly, hopefully the attachments show this time 

This is me with my cousin's Olive Python playing in my hair and this is Mum & I at Dreamworld about about 2 years ago:


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

This is me being totally hot pre-tattoos surrounded by babes and guitars and beverages and perspiration.

Uh huh. I'm a dreamboat. Join the line ladies.


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 29, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> This is me being totally hot pre-tattoos surrounded by babes and guitars and beverages and perspiration.
> 
> Uh huh. I'm a dreamboat.





ARRRHHHHH!

My eyes!
MYYYYY EYES!

hahaha...sorry dude...sure you're ok.:lol:


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> ARRRHHHHH!
> 
> My eyes!
> MYYYYY EYES!
> ...



Yeah ill accept a solid 6. Thanks ;P


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 29, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Yeah ill accept a solid 6. Thanks ;P



It would have been a solid 8 if you hadn't thrown that "cute" comment at me!:lol:


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

awww thats cute


----------



## Smithers (Nov 29, 2011)

When you get tired of the LP I'll give it a good home


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 29, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> awww thats cute





Nuh uh!

This is cute...

7 Reasons to Keep Your Tyrannosaur OFF Crack Cocaine - The Oatmeal


----------



## Red-Ink (Nov 29, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> This is me being totally hot pre-tattoos surrounded by babes and guitars and beverages and perspiration.
> 
> Uh huh. I'm a dreamboat. Join the line ladies.



Don't know bout the ladies mate.... the one lady in that pic seems to be giving you the evil eyes.


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 29, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Don't know bout the ladies mate.... the one lady in that pic seems to be giving you the evil eyes.




Never mind the chick in the background..I'm rather partial to his tee shirt!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 29, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Uh huh. I'm a dreamboat. Join the line ladies.



With my brains and your looks, we'd surely be invincible... 

Should I also add my witty persona, infinite charm and cute puppy dog would complete 'us'.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

Smithers said:


> When you get tired of the LP I'll give it a good home



It's got a sweet home, right next to the Two Jagstangs, the Vintage LP Epi, The Jerry Cantrell Signature G&L, the Kramer LP ripoff (cheap touring axe), the Angus SG, the Limited Edition Pearl Kit, The Keery King head, the Mustaine Cabinet, The TSL2000 combo, the full PA and soundproofed studio; and the recent Cobain Vintage Japanese reiussue. But thank you for offering !



Red-Ink said:


> Don't know bout the ladies mate.... the one lady in that pic seems to be giving you the evil eyes.



We pay her to look sexy, dance and be unapproachable. She is also a vegan vampire which has her constantly hungry and ticked off.



Akwendi said:


> Never mind the chick in the background..I'm rather partial to his tee shirt!



hah it's a Mercy Dolls T shirt; another local Brissie band- not sure if they're still around though havent heard from them in a while. Without that prime stud filling it out though the shirt would look rather ordinary.



slim6y said:


> With my brains and your looks, we'd surely be invincible...
> 
> Should I also add my witty persona, infinite charm and cute puppy dog would complete 'us'.



Hah sure you're looking at the right pic ? But incidentally I am invincible. Well; a couple of the mods may beg to differ; but much like Jesus I like to hang with the lads and rise from the depths of oblivion to preach confusing sermons to the uninitiated. I can supply the puppy although he is a pitbull who doesnt like people unless they are me. I'll take some wit and charm though if you're offering.


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm no prime stud, that's fer shore, but I'm sure I've got ways of filling that T.....just sayin'.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah well I would love to -------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------- and then turn around and-----------------------------------------

and then take this---------------------------------------- and then wash it all down and--------------and then tell the midget to get out and take his donkey with him and then give-------------------------------------------------------------------------with multiple windows open on the screen and then-------------------------------------------------------------------------- whilst tied up and bound and then------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- then maybe a ciggie.


(edited by self)


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 29, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> yeah well I would love to -----< Put my right foot in, take my right foot out >--------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --------------- and then turn around and----------< do the hokey pokey >-------------------------------
> 
> ...



there ya go!

Fixed it for ya.
It's not perfect though..ya didn't give me much to work with.

Edit: damnit..quit editing while I'm typing!


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

hehhe im the dark prince of typos man and a massacistic grammar nazi.


----------



## saximus (Nov 29, 2011)

Ak empty your inbox. It's full so I can't give you any...messages


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 29, 2011)

saximus said:


> Ak empty your inbox. It's full so I can't give you any...messages




OK!
OK....I'll MT my box so you can give me some...messages.
Demanding bugger!


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> OK!
> OK....I'll MT my box so you can give me some...



Oh nevermind...

Seriously though it's time for a MEN of APS calendar. I'm totally prepared to derobe and get some tasteful shots of me holding my giant python with one hand while rocking my Beckham Ponytail; whilst I smile suggestively at the camera with a Fabio grin in front of a sweet waterfall full of naughty goth mermaids.


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 29, 2011)

And just to show what a good sport I am here is a picture of my box.....shhhhh...

View attachment 228274


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

clearly you never thought to sprinkle it with nuts.


----------



## Erebos (Nov 29, 2011)

What's going on here!!!


Cheers Brenton


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

t's kinda a mini Woodstock except a zero drugs policy and Hendrix isn't gonna turn up.


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 29, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> clearly you never thought to sprinkle it with nuts.



Why would I need nuts when it's already been perfectly glazed?:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Nov 29, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> t's kinda a mini Woodstock except a zero drugs policy and Hendrix isn't gonna turn up.



So it's exactly like woodstock isn't -only much smaller then?


----------



## emmbo (Nov 30, 2011)

a couple since im bored and wide awake,

a diamon and a frilly from the recent "Australian girls of herpetology" calendar shoot, a bhp, one of me and my partner (ssssmithy)  , and a big shingle!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 30, 2011)

That's a gorgeous black headed! Not to mention big!  (ps: you got a lizard on your head in the 2nd photo )


----------



## emmbo (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, shes one of Denver from Denpythons calico black heads.  
haha good observations!


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 30, 2011)

emmbo said:


> a couple since im bored and wide awake,
> 
> a diamon and a frilly from the recent "Australian girls of herpetology" calendar shoot, a bhp, one of me and my partner (ssssmithy)  , and a big shingle!



WoW!
Aren't you a gorgeous girl!
Seriously!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 30, 2011)

Great pics emmbo. Good work for helping out with such a good cause by doing the calendar (as well as everone else that put all the hard work into making it). The tassie devils need as much help as possible.


----------



## Beard (Nov 30, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Great pics emmbo. Good work for helping out with such a good cause by doing the calendar (as well as everone else that put all the hard work into making it). The tassie devils need as much help as possible.




I wanted to do the calendar too but I was told there is too much hair in all the wrong places


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't say I am disappointed they turned you down beard lol

Your hearts in the right place, it's just the other bits that are wrong.


----------



## Beard (Nov 30, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Can't say I am disappointed they turned you down beard lol



Me too. With a little gel and some nimble fingers I can get the most amazing patterns on my chest.


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that Beard, I was eating at time

Beard = new diet wonder


----------



## Beard (Nov 30, 2011)

I live to give


----------



## mungus (Nov 30, 2011)

emmbo said:


> a couple since im bored and wide awake,
> 
> a diamon and a frilly from the recent "Australian girls of herpetology" calendar shoot, a bhp, one of me and my partner (ssssmithy)  , and a big shingle!



First photo is very nice.............


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;7yrT_4_rAZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yrT_4_rAZs[/video]

i seen you!


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 30, 2011)

and i captured the run away haha


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 12, 2011)

More recent photos of me being a dag...

With my friends Jungle, Baloo






In Thailand a few weeks ago (sitting in hole that was dug, my mate in the background was about to throw a random cat in the hole too...)






Bad quality (photo of a photo), shooting an M16






Being a sunscreen warrior


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 12, 2011)

Cool pics black rabbit. Nice looking jungle too.


----------



## Wally (Dec 12, 2011)

There's a jungle? I can't get past the M16 photo.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 12, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> There's a jungle? I can't get past the M16 photo.



Lol.. I got to shoot lots of guns in Thailand... the M16 felt like I was in timezone, zero kickback. My favourite was the revolver... I am now in the process of obtaining my pistol licence


----------



## Wally (Dec 12, 2011)

The sight and clip look fairly customised for an M16. Threw me for a bit.


----------



## V3N0M101 (Dec 14, 2011)

One of my "Better" ones


----------



## Erebos (Dec 14, 2011)

V3N0M101 said:


> One of my "Better" ones



Don't spill any milk on your chin the cat will lick it off. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm on the right...


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 15, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I'm on the right...





I'd pay money to see you do the "jigglity genital dance" Gordo!

LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 15, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> I'd pay money to see you do the "jigglity geniatal dance" Gordo!
> 
> LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube



Hahaha i have a pink pair of those jocks!

We did the shuffle dance scene from Party Rock Anthem with our yr1/2/3 students for school concert. It was sick! We got a standing ovation and the crowd asked us to do it again.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 15, 2011)

haha saw the movie on it... good work with your shuffle... i still cant do it.


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 15, 2011)

Poggle said:


> haha saw the movie on it... good work with your shuffle... i still cant do it.



I'd love to be able to shuffle but I tend to find myself doing kata instead.
Some habits die hard.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 15, 2011)

Look if we can teach seven year olds to do a choreographed shuffle in front of 500 people then anyone can shuffle!



Poggle said:


> haha saw the movie on it... good work with your shuffle... i still cant do it.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 7, 2012)

Handsome man Waruikazi 

I personally think I've posted all of my best shots


----------



## statonb (Jan 7, 2012)

not the most attrctive pics but they get the job done lol


----------



## Kitah (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm learned now! The rigged photo with the empty blue canister are proof!


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 28, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> here i am being serious n goofy
> 
> xoxo Silvy xoxo
> 
> ohh and if had the balls id have my sleeve exactly like that



one day


----------



## Bonustokin (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## dintony (Jan 28, 2012)

Bonustokin said:


> Not the nicest guy out there... but very handsome





Looks are WAY more important any way... luckily for you!!


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 28, 2012)

I copped a bite in the exact same spot 2 days ago Billy ... Had to get Terry to help get it off lol 

Here's another pic of Billy ...


----------



## Bonustokin (Jan 28, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: This girl let go pretty quickly after a few blows into her mouth  Winner
Go the green mo! :lol:


----------



## Wookie (Jan 28, 2012)

felidae said:


> Mushu and I being minxy selves before a night out :lol:



Props for the LA swag :lol:


----------



## JackTheHerper (Jan 28, 2012)

Me with alecia  View attachment 236133


----------



## slim6y (Jan 28, 2012)

Bonustokin said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: This girl let go pretty quickly after a few blows into her mouth



I guess I've come in the wrong end of this conversation then....


----------



## Beard (Feb 1, 2012)

me and the little ones


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's me yesterday after DPI inspectors came to make sure my ducks don't have bird flu! I'm in the "restricted area" as a farm was found with bird flu 1km away.


----------



## tarzans_girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Me angle grinding railway sleepers.


----------



## leamos (Feb 3, 2012)

Here I am doing my best impersonation of a male model as a groomsman at my bother's wedding, needless to say the photographer was pretty sick of us lads mucking up every shot with 'stupid posing'


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 3, 2012)

leamos said:


> Here I am doing my best impersonation of a male model as a groomsman at my bother's wedding, needless to say the photographer was pretty sick of us lads mucking up every shot with 'stupid posing'
> View attachment 236791



Stupid is always good


----------



## Beard (Feb 3, 2012)

tarzans_girl said:


> View attachment 236774
> Me angle grinding railway sleepers.



Watch out from the asbestos from the brake dust


----------



## tarzans_girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Beard said:


> Watch out from the asbestos from the brake dust



Good thinking. They were very wet so shouldn't have had any dust left on them and if you didn't notice I was wearing a respirator


----------



## Justdragons (May 28, 2012)

ME AND MY STAFFY X RIDGEBACK LIL 

ME AND MY BUDDY GARTH (VADER)


----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 28, 2012)

my 



name is Aiden And my amstaff kesha


----------



## Ratatouile (May 28, 2012)

By the time I got to thread #703 on page 47 I've forgotten what everybody looks like :shock:


----------



## davobmx (May 28, 2012)

Just a few of the iPad.

Skate park.




Riding 




Comp




Mexican 18th




Few to many




photo booth


----------



## Brenny10 (May 29, 2012)

Nash1990 said:


> Turns out I have one ok photo of me.
> 
> I miss that snake though



Awesome enclosure, man! I am going to start a little project like this one pretty soon! How long did it take you?





Yes, I smoke and drink.. haha.


----------



## sigridshurte (May 29, 2012)

Not a snake but meh ! Most recent picture I have


----------



## TreeHugger (May 29, 2012)

Coral Trout!... Oh.. and me!



sigridshurte said:


> Not a snake but meh ! Most recent picture I have






I RAISE YOU A CORAL TROUT SIGRID.... I think I bought your 100% Het simon stone line Darwins off you? HAH


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 29, 2012)

I RAISE YOU A CORAL TROUT WITH A FRESHY


----------



## TreeHugger (May 29, 2012)

I RAISE YOUR FRESHY WITH A SEA-SLUG! 
View attachment 253615



Common... I win


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 29, 2012)

Link didn't work so you haven't won just yet lol


----------



## myusername (May 29, 2012)

I see your aquatic life, and raise you a rat.


----------



## TreeHugger (May 29, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> I RAISE YOUR FRESHY WITH A SEA-SLUG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go. I raise you all a Sea Slug, a NATIVE bush rat and a bloomin Elephant. Accept defeat and I wont look for more photos of animals ans me... Pretty sure I have a dolphin and seal one somewhere!


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 29, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> There you go. I raise you all a Sea Slug, a NATIVE bush rat and a bloomin Elephant. Accept defeat and I wont look for more photos of animals ans me... Pretty sure I have a dolphin and seal one somewhere!


I raise that with an Oenpelli


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 29, 2012)

I see your native rats and raise you an adult female pygmy possum...


----------



## mungus (May 29, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> View attachment 253602
> 
> 
> Coral Trout!... Oh.. and me!
> ...



nice pair of little trouties................


----------



## moosenoose (May 29, 2012)

Here is me about to board a plane


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 29, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Here is me about to board a plane


It's good to see your face again lol


----------



## Timmeh103 (May 29, 2012)

Only one I could find, a little pretentious I know, but hey who isn't


----------



## TreeHugger (May 29, 2012)

thesilverbeast said:


> I see your native rats and raise you an adult female pygmy possum...



Pretty sure this wins. 


Going to ignore the other comment my Dungus


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 29, 2012)

Now i go overseas, i can show my bad head... lol


----------



## woody101 (May 29, 2012)

Me in my old 2RAR army pt shirt


----------



## TreeHugger (May 29, 2012)

woody101 said:


> Me in my old 2RAR army pt shirt


 Nice shirt...


----------



## sigridshurte (May 31, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> View attachment 253602
> 
> 
> Coral Trout!... Oh.. and me!
> ...



Haha cool  I think the coral trout wins by far 

I raise your Pygmy possum with a Russell crow haha








What about coal trout ? Lol

Cod's re AWSOME !


----------



## pretzels (Jun 5, 2012)

picture of me after a few too many...and just because i can, a picture of my baby girl holding my baby boy  she jumps on here and reads a few things too so i figured id put her here too


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't help myself here, total camera wh*re




































Now... the flame begins 

Photo's are... modelling, modelling, modelling, modelling, modelling, modelling, ADF Annual Snowsports Championships (I came 1st Navy Mens Snowboard Overall and 1st ADF Snowboard Giant Slalom, 2nd ADF Mens Snowboard Overall), modelling, pounding rice in Japan for new years 2010-2011, modelling and snowboarding in Japan.


----------



## pretzels (Jun 5, 2012)

haha revell your so totally camera shy hey


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 5, 2012)

ahhh yeah :lol:


----------



## TreeHugger (Jun 5, 2012)

Frick Yeah? haha



Revell13 said:


> I can't help myself here, total camera wh*re
> 
> View attachment 254681
> View attachment 254674
> ...


----------



## mehen (Jun 5, 2012)

View attachment 254684
Hey Guys, I'm new to this web-group, 
And new to being a owner of a reptile 
Hope to make some friends!!! From QLD 
Face to the name, and my spunky nephew 

What a BEAUTIFUL Albino!!!!!


----------



## TreeHugger (Jun 5, 2012)

Nup didnt work, but welcome



mehen said:


> View attachment 254684
> Hey Guys, I'm new to this web-group,
> And new to being a owner of a reptile
> Hope to make some friends!!! From QLD
> ...


----------



## pretzels (Jun 5, 2012)

mehen go into advanced setting and manage attachments


----------



## mehen (Jun 5, 2012)

Did it work? Hahah sorry ill pick it up sooner or later 

Banging! think i got it 
Thank you!


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 5, 2012)

^^ sexy! (Mehen, not me)

This should really be stickied to the home page so everyone can meet everyone from the get go imo.


----------



## pretzels (Jun 5, 2012)

haha yep it worked. and yes it should!


----------



## mehen (Jun 5, 2012)

pretzels said:


> haha yep it worked. and yes it should!




Yes thank you VERY much!! 

oo, does anyone on here know much about breeding mice?
i've just started for my boy, but have no idea how long they will take to breed and grow up :S

Any Advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 5, 2012)

serpenttongue said:


> Some.


You know you are actually allowed to smile? lol, nice trip photo's though


----------



## jacks-pythons (Jun 6, 2012)

pick of me a few months ago


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 6, 2012)

After how many wines? you look like your about to fall asleep in her lap lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 6, 2012)

mehen said:


> Did it work? Hahah sorry ill pick it up sooner or later
> 
> *Banging! think i got it*
> Thank you!



 sure do...


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 6, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Moose, you are a moose!
> I saw you on that wanted add!


What was I wanted for? :lol:


----------



## Megzz (Jun 6, 2012)

Today


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 6, 2012)

ive posted on this before but thought you guys would appreciate this one =] my male adult roughie, such a good little model!


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh so NOW all the sexy herp girls come out of the woodwork


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 6, 2012)

Definitely next year's girls of herpetology calendar crop in this thread


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ya not wrong


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW... Im impressed!!


----------



## Defective (Jun 6, 2012)

im not sexy but i'm a herp girl!

Keiko giving me a kiss





Me and my boy Wilbur...(very hard getting a selfie with a hungry horsie)





Me stuffing around with photo apps


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 6, 2012)

This is definitely me 

View attachment 254728


----------



## Ally04 (Jun 6, 2012)

Me and my favorite little man


----------



## Khagan (Jun 6, 2012)

Me with a baby panda.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 6, 2012)

^ At the age of 15. (Notice the room full of women, that's how I rolled)






^ At 17, still rollin'






^ First attempt at "Movember" 19 years old















When I was into throwing knives and compound bows. The knife hit the target dead center at anywhere between 150-250m (happy?) away, the arrow missed.






^ Last year "Urban Herping"












The shot of me holding the glass above, was seconds before it smashed to the ground. Good times.

and finally, the planking photo.


----------



## Chanzey (Jun 6, 2012)

You should be in the Aussie cricket team if you can throw something 500 metres with perfect accuracy


----------



## Rocky (Jun 6, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> You should be in the Aussie cricket team if you can throw something 500 metres with perfect accuracy



Nah I hate cricket. And it was a TOTAL fluke. Also, distance was not measured, but was was roughly estimated.
Edit: and now that I think of that distance in my my mind, it was not remotely 500 metres. Still an awesome shot.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 6, 2012)

"room full of women" AKA Sister + her friends, nice shades, more like mono-brow, 500cm?, the statue looks like it doesn't really like you bro, good balance, and nice sunset


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 6, 2012)

rocky dont mean to pick on you but 500meters are you kidding me i think you pressed one to many zeros mate 50 meters is believable but 500 is a bit of a stretch about 450 meters of a stretch


----------



## Rocky (Jun 6, 2012)

Feel free to read the posts that followed, mate.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 6, 2012)

i read them , mate , and i realise that you acknowledge you where exaggerating but its still a very big exaggeration to make , don't even think a traditional red indian could throw that far let alone make the shot and now i see you edited it to 150 to 250 still a bit of an exaggeration don't you think , go and do a measurement of how far that actually is ill leave it at that


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 6, 2012)

Rocky said:


> View attachment 254734
> View attachment 254735
> View attachment 254736
> View attachment 254738
> ...



You hit a target at a distance the length of a stadium field end to end (say Ethiad or the MCG field) with a knife.... definitely impressive. I'd be lucky to throw the thing more than 50m, let alone hit a target at 150m.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 6, 2012)

i would have just said i pressed one to many zeros , although now i take a second look at rocky he does kinda resemble a red indian maybe its in his blood:lol:


----------



## Josh_p (Jun 6, 2012)

This is me lol


----------



## swampie (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahaha, that's one of the funniest posts I've read in ages, throwing a knife (or any object for that matter) 150 - 200 metres lol... and then hitting the bullseye too lol....
I think the world record javelin throw is under 100 metres and a javelin is thrown with allot more force and is a more aerodynamic shape than a spinning knife.

I'm calling Bullshite....or Rocky is trying to have a lend of us.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 7, 2012)

good point with the javelin throwers swampie , just did a quick google search and from what i can tell the record sits at 104meters whilst most people throw around the high 90s and doesn't look like many get over the 100meter mark , maybe rocky should take up javelin ?


----------



## saximus (Jun 7, 2012)

**** me are you serious?? You researched the longest javelin throw just to prove a stupid point??? Just let it go. Who cares if he's talking out of his ***. Let's just get back to the pictures


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 7, 2012)

saximus settle down mate i didn't research it i did a QUICK google search i hardly call that research


----------



## saximus (Jun 7, 2012)

Either way, who cares? He's been called on it. I just wanna see pics not arguments


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 7, 2012)

i was going to leave it earlier , i just seen swampies post with the javelin point in it and thought it was interesting and posted my quick findings of that, nothing more


----------



## slim6y (Jun 7, 2012)

saximus said:


> Either way, who cares? He's been called on it. I just wanna see pics not arguments



This sounds like you're at a strip club (I replaced the word pics with something that sounds similar for my own imagination)...

Have you put recent ones of your saxy self?


----------



## saximus (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha Slim you're a funny man. Just because you asked so nicely:









First one is just because it's one of my favourite pics of all time. He was checking out his reflection in my mask and right after that shot he started tapping his beak on it. The second one is the first time I ever headed a ven on a recent husbandry course.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Recant pics of me


----------



## Rocky (Jun 7, 2012)

Bahahaha. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 7, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Recant pics of me



Fing greeny pussers, u do DSOTS this morning?


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Nah! That's the operators job, I just fix it when they break it or can't figure out how to use the OFF/ON button lol.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 8, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> "room full of women" AKA Sister + her friends, nice shades, more like mono-brow, 500cm?, the statue looks like it doesn't really like you bro, good balance, and nice sunset



You forgot the pic where they are saying 'we've had two (holds fingers up to confirm numbers of alcohol consumed) light beers and we're wasted bro'....



abnrmal91 said:


> I raise that with an Oenpelli



I take your baby oenpelli and raise you to an adult one:shock:........(yes my jeans are wet, was piddling down rain outside).


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Nah! That's the operators job, I just fix it when they break it or can't figure out how to use the OFF/ON button lol.



Go to small boats, EVERYONE does DSOTS lol, Balik 4 lyfe


----------



## NTNed (Jun 8, 2012)

This is me, and no the Bredli's not mine unfortunately. She is damn impressive but. The lovely Alice.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 8, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> Go to small boats, EVERYONE does DSOTS lol, Balik 4 lyfe



Been there done that, moved onto bigger, better things lol.

Anzacs all the way


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 8, 2012)

hugsta said:


> I take your baby oenpelli and raise you to an adult one:shock:........(yes my jeans are wet, was piddling down rain outside).


You win lol


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 8, 2012)

Me after a bite


----------



## myusername (Jun 8, 2012)

My most gentle snake.


----------



## kakariki (Jun 8, 2012)

This is me...


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 8, 2012)

NTNed said:


> This is me, and no the Bredli's not mine unfortunately. She is damn impressive but. The lovely Alice.
> 
> View attachment 254936



Holy cow!! That's a nice Bredli!


----------



## JungleManSam (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is me  The one of me in the blue school uniform was in grade 9 :lol:


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jun 8, 2012)

Me with a mexican moccasin.

P.S those who know shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## NTNed (Jun 9, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> Holy cow!! That's a nice Bredli!



Yeah she's a rippa alright. She's an absolute sweety too...... Once you get her out of her cage.

I have a giggle at some of the comments about cage defensive snakes, like this one, when she starts hissing it's like the tone that makes you lose bowel control.......lol


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Oct 6, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Damiieen (Oct 6, 2012)

I've had a fair fen piercing's myself, I've got my neck done, collar bone's 4 lip piercing's (Sharkbites) 3 tongue piercing's (venom's and snake eyes) horizontal eyebrow, two dermal's under my eye, septum, nose ring, anti tragus, 10mm stretcher, stud in my other ear. I aslo used to have 2 vetical eyebrow piercing's, a dermal in my finger and another nose ring before my septum.


----------



## WaspGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

This is me today (purple hair pic) with my little Fluffy,,,,and a couple more


----------



## dannydee (Oct 6, 2012)

This is me in the background, the one without a beard.


----------



## miss_mosher (Oct 6, 2012)

Damiieen said:


> I've had a fair fen piercing's myself, I've got my neck done, collar bone's 4 lip piercing's (Sharkbites) 3 tongue piercing's (venom's and snake eyes) horizontal eyebrow, two dermal's under my eye, septum, nose ring, anti tragus, 10mm stretcher, stud in my other ear. I aslo used to have 2 vetical eyebrow piercing's, a dermal in my finger and another nose ring before my septum.



That's creepy, I had the exact same dermal chest piercings, I the exact same spots! And I have one set of spider snake bites, septum, stretchers and other ear piercings haha!


----------



## shrinkie (Oct 6, 2012)

This is me


----------



## Damiieen (Oct 6, 2012)

Miss Mosher: Mine were surface bar's


----------



## miss_mosher (Oct 6, 2012)

Damiieen said:


> Miss Mosher: Mine were surface bar's



Oh yeh sorry should have read carefully. Mine were four separate dermals and individually placed the exact same.


----------



## shrinkie (Oct 6, 2012)

my better half


----------



## ingie (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## bohdi13 (Oct 6, 2012)

first hold of an olive , earlier this year.


----------



## intoxicated88 (Oct 6, 2012)

me in my holographic motorbike goggles and my gas mask


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

mee with messy bed hair this morning ;-)


----------



## damian83 (Oct 7, 2012)

nothing wrong with that cathy...




View attachment 267074


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 7, 2012)

my daughter with her little snakes
Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damian83 (Oct 7, 2012)

Cute, my girls are the same, ask me to get the dragons and coastal hatchie out nearly every day


----------



## miss_mosher (Oct 9, 2012)

Damiieen said:


> Miss Mosher: Mine were surface bar's



Dug up this picture that kind of shows the dermals I had, but on both sides. Ignore the bruising, that's what heat and makeup does haha


----------



## miss_mosher (Oct 9, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Dug up this picture that kind of shows the dermals I had, but on both sides. Ignore the bruising, that's what heat and makeup does hahaView attachment 267265



Well that was useless, I think the picture must be too small


----------



## Irbz_27 (Oct 9, 2012)

This is me



a little p1553d


----------



## Skippii (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys!
I haven't gotten any decent pictures of me with Floyd yet, I'll get one eventually.. For now you can just have this:






Renae x

_*__EDIT__*_

Damnit, it works for me... How do you guys make the picture show up it's actual size (and actually load)?


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 10, 2012)

Skippii said:


> Hi guys!
> I haven't gotten any decent pictures of me with Floyd yet, I'll get one eventually.. For now you can just have this:
> 
> 
> ...



it didnt load

Cathy


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 10, 2012)

Just hanging out with Barbra, she likes to help me do my rounds.. Cause she gets to eat the scraps. 






And this is Karen, I really really like her  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 10, 2012)

Barbra is ADORABLE! She looks so happy...

My best friend and I, I'm on the left.





This time us cosplaying at Supanova, I'm now on the right


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 10, 2012)

@SARAHSCALES, what is cosplaying?? yeah she is a very happy girl. even in shed.


----------



## Skippii (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok... Take #2 :? won't let me put the picture in so it shows up as it's actual size.. If anyone could let me in on that little secret, that'd be awesome.






Renae x


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 10, 2012)

justdragons said:


> @SARAHSCALES, what is cosplaying?? yeah she is a very happy girl. even in shed.



Cosplaying is creating an outfit (i.e sewing, papermache, metal work) that most accurately reflects the image of a character from popular culture. For example, anime, video games, science fiction, comics etc etc etc.

EG My friend and I as Mario and Princess Peach from Super Mario Smash Brothers Brawl (it's a game, haha.)


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, too many good looking people putting me to shame.
Sorry peoples, won't be seeing me.

Anyway... I had a friend who cos played.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 10, 2012)

SarahScales said:


> Cosplaying is creating an outfit (i.e sewing, papermache, metal work) that most accurately reflects the image of a character from popular culture. For example, anime, video games, science fiction, comics etc etc etc.
> 
> EG My friend and I as Mario and Princess Peach from Super Mario Smash Brothers Brawl (it's a game, haha.)


ah thats awesome, you guys look great. is that a domuken to the left too?? lol


----------



## Rob (Oct 10, 2012)

Skippii said:


> Ok... Take #2 :?



It worked fine the first time. I suspect Cathy has an issue reaching imgur.com (it could be blocked by her provider).


----------



## Skippii (Oct 10, 2012)

Ah alright, thanks robby, I'll delete the second attempt

x

- - - Updated - - -

Okay, apparently I won't delete the second attempt! Am I completely blind, or is there no way to remove a post? lol

x


----------



## Rob (Oct 10, 2012)

No need to delete it. I was just letting you know you did it right the first time. 

Oh, & Sarah - What year did you go as Peach ? My boy had a pic with a Princess Peach one year, I think it was 2010.




Skippii said:


> Okay, apparently I won't delete the second attempt! Am I completely blind, or is there no way to remove a post? lol



You can edit it out, but can't delete the post. Just leave it there, at least Cathy might be able to see it now.


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 10, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> No need to delete it. I was just letting you know you did it right the first time.
> 
> Oh, & Sarah - What year did you go as Peach ? My boy had a pic with a Princess Peach one year, I think it was 2010.
> 
> ...



Haha I went as Peach in 2010! How funny is that!


----------



## Rob (Oct 10, 2012)

LOL. Were you carrying a (green ?) Toad plush toy with you ?


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 10, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> LOL. Were you carrying a (green ?) Toad plush toy with you ?



I was for some of the day! But so was the other Peach that was there  So it's probably not so specific


----------



## Snowman (Oct 10, 2012)

Think I might make a spin off thread based on this one. [h=1]Thread: I want to put a face palm to the names![/h]


----------



## Rob (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's me at the old Gosford Reptile Park, 1988









Me with my uncle, 1989








And a more recent-ish pic


----------



## slim6y (Oct 10, 2012)

This is what I'd look like if I grew a beard and grew my hair long...


----------



## damian83 (Oct 10, 2012)

slim6y said:


> This is what I'd look like if I grew a beard and grew my hair long...



Like a young hippy Russell crowe? Lol


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Like Michael off Big Brother! (only going off adds)


----------



## damian83 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah but not a ginger


----------



## slim6y (Oct 11, 2012)

damian83 said:


> Like a young hippy Russell crowe? Lol



Insult number one, I totally can't stand the idea of as being referred to "like Russel Crowe..."



junglepython2 said:


> Like Michael off Big Brother! (only going off adds)



I don't get to see TV with adverts... So unfortunately, I label this as an insult too.... Advertising... pfffffft




damian83 said:


> Yeah but not a ginger



Somewhat coming back to the pedestal I used to have you on... Definitely not a ginge!

Wait... were you saying I'm not a ginge or the fella JP2 is talking about is not a ginge... Oh, now I don't know whether to give you the rung back on the pedestal or not....


----------



## damian83 (Oct 11, 2012)

I meant Michael is a ginge not your pic and th Russell crowe comment was a joke (not knowing you dispise him)


----------



## slim6y (Oct 12, 2012)

damian83 said:


> I meant Michael is a ginge not your pic and th Russell crowe comment was a joke (not knowing you dispise him)



Apology accepted...  

You can have the pedestal back now 

PS - I don't despise the 'Russ'...


----------



## Snakewoman (Oct 12, 2012)

Little me. First one is of me & my brother, the last couple are me with my new bike that I've had for 3 1/2 weeks


----------



## JasonL (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's an updated photo, from two weeks back.... and looking a bit scruffy


----------



## damian83 (Oct 12, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Apology accepted...
> 
> You can have the pedestal back now
> 
> PS - I don't despise the 'Russ'...



Thanks slim now bow down at my feet, lol
Glad we can fight and make up........


----------



## Stevo2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Me and my feathered boys. The scaled pets didn't want to join in the photo...


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 12, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> Me and my feathered boys. The scaled pets didn't want to join in the photo...
> 
> View attachment 267579


where do you live hahahahah jk i need your birds hahaha i do want a blue and gold one tho


Cathy


----------



## Snapped (Oct 12, 2012)

JasonL said:


> Here's an updated photo, from two weeks back.... and looking a bit scruffy




I just noticed your sig, hahahah! Love it!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 13, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Here's me at the old Gosford Reptile Park, 1988
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Rob, Is that Barry Mcguigan...? 

- - - Updated - - -



slim6y said:


> This is what I'd look like if I grew a beard and grew my hair long...


Without the monkey suit, you could be Bob Segar...


----------



## myusername (Oct 13, 2012)

Me with two rescues, one from a roof and one from some rocks!


----------



## Perko (Oct 13, 2012)

@Cockney Red
Looks a too old to be Barry in 1989.


----------



## Rob (Oct 13, 2012)

Perko said:


> @Cockney Red
> Looks a too old to be Barry in 1989.



You're right. His name was Paul.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 13, 2012)

Deadset ringer for Mcguigan.....


----------



## Stevo2 (Oct 13, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> where do you live hahahahah jk i need your birds hahaha i do want a blue and gold one tho
> 
> 
> Cathy



Further North than you


----------



## Tikanderoga (Oct 15, 2012)

justdragons said:


> @SARAHSCALES, what is cosplaying?? yeah she is a very happy girl. even in shed.



CosPlay is short for Costume playing - re-en/acting a character from a movie, anime or manga.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 2, 2012)

Me, one in the middle. (Ignore the spilt drink, tends to happen every time I drink - I think it's a sign that I'm at the point where I can't even stand up straight haha)


----------



## Morgieo (Nov 2, 2012)

Here ya go!! Morgan

- - - Updated - - -

I posted up pics of Spade on my profile page if your interested.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Nov 6, 2012)

I need more sleep


----------



## xXExplodexX (Nov 6, 2012)

hugsta said:


> You forgot the pic where they are saying 'we've had two (holds fingers up to confirm numbers of alcohol consumed) light beers and we're wasted bro'....
> 
> 
> 
> I take your baby oenpelli and raise you to an adult one:shock:........(yes my jeans are wet, was piddling down rain outside).



Is that spotted python of it is that thinge is huge.


----------



## Chanzey (Nov 6, 2012)

Reptile_for_life said:


> Is that spotted python of it is that thinge is huge.



No, it's an Oenpelli


----------



## xXExplodexX (Nov 6, 2012)

Are they some kind of breed of the scrub python ?

- - - Updated - - -

Are they some kind of breed of the scrub python ?


----------



## saximus (Nov 6, 2012)

Let me google that for you


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 7, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> rocky dont mean to pick on you but 500meters are you kidding me i think you pressed one to many zeros mate 50 meters is believable but 500 is a bit of a stretch about 450 meters of a stretch



i struggle to hit dead on with a .22 at 500 meters... but knife throwing sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Doccee (Nov 7, 2012)

Here's my mugshotView attachment 270014


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ pic didnt work.
Ill try and get a pic next week after my spotted sheds, but in the meantime theres a pic of me on my profile 
Some great photos on this thread.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2012)

This was me at this year Halloween  I know...it's good ay


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 8, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> This was me at this year Halloween  I know...it's good ay



Oh dear god
:shock:


----------



## Stuart (Nov 8, 2012)

My shrinks bill is on its way Venom


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2012)

hehehe  I'm 3-DPO


----------



## damian83 (Nov 8, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> This was me at this year Halloween  I know...it's good ay


Nice legs


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 8, 2012)

You look gorgeous.
Facial expression could be better, but nice legs!


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Id like to know how ur breathing in there? lol


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2012)

Are you planning to make a similar outfit?


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha maybe,  (joking, joking) :lol:


----------



## csmlg (Nov 8, 2012)

, Hi all 
This is me, my name is Micha I'm 29 tomorrow and live in Brisbane Qld. We have a pair of Bredli pythons, pair of coastal pythons an a spare female, pair of Stimson pythons, 2 pairs of bearded dragons. And still growing the collection. It is lovely to put faces to the names.


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 8, 2012)

This is me. My avatar is what I will look like fossilised,

this is my missus early am





nah, just joshin, it's me.


----------



## damian83 (Nov 8, 2012)

isn't that you ??


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 8, 2012)

I will put a pic up towards the end of the month once I have finished growing a seedy Mo for Movember. It's coming along nicely so far.


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 8, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> This is me. My avatar is what I will look like fossilised,
> 
> this is my missus early am
> View attachment 270190
> ...



He's right, that is me early am and I'm getting up at 5 tomoz so he will pay the price for that post!


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Your in for it now SteveNT lol


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 8, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Your in for it now SteveNT lol



Moving to the spare room as we speak


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 9, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> I will put a pic up towards the end of the month once I have finished growing a seedy Mo for Movember. It's coming along nicely so far.



Ill do the same, you should have seen my last years one... filthy lol this year is shaping up to be just as horrible lol


----------



## 5potted (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I've been on here for almost 5 years so it's about time I showed my face...
I'm Kristen, 23 this Thursday and have been keeping pythons for over 8 years. Heres a recent photo of my roughie and I.


----------



## denozo (Nov 18, 2012)

Happy birthday for thursday


----------



## 5potted (Nov 18, 2012)

denozo said:


> Happy birthday for thursday



Thanks


----------



## sharky (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

I thought it would be cool to see what the members of APS look like! Let's see those pretty faces 

I few of me:


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

Me, my girlfriend and my kid


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

heres mee !! i think im quite handsome


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

Haha


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Me, my girlfriend and my kid



That is a niiiice albino olive jealoous


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

Only if it was mine  

I had the chance to hold it at a shop so I had to get a picture


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Only if it was mine
> 
> I had the chance to hold it at a shop so I had to get a picture



ha ha still jealous you got to hold one lol


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

Hahaha!


----------



## sd1981 (Jan 8, 2013)

Here I am with a gorgeous little salty, and again with my beautiful wife... Talk about punching above my weight hey!!!View attachment 276668
View attachment 276665


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

Pics didn't work


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Has been done - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/want-put-face-names-163368/

Me and my 2 boys


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

Me, my kid and my girlfriend


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

Lmao at my hair in this one. It's on the farm so I had to keep it out the way best I could :lol:






me, mum, sister




I hate photos lol. But I like hats  I'll get more up. But they're on another computer.

- - - Updated - - -









2 more


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 8, 2013)

I won't post photos of myself (urgh) - I'll just have to live on in the print media.

I have to say though, I so glad none of you girls were make those aweful 'trout pout' faces - just lots of lovely smiles and nice honest pictures.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> View attachment 276667
> Lmao at my hair in this one. It's on the farm so I had to keep it out the way best I could :lol:
> View attachment 276669
> View attachment 276671
> ...



hats are cooly cool
did you catch that rainbow tout!? cooly cool
i always wanted to fish for trout jealoussss

- - - Updated - - -



Stevo2 said:


> Has been done - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/want-put-face-names-163368/
> 
> Me and my 2 boys
> 
> View attachment 276673



damn beautiful birds mate is that green one a conure?
lol i'd bet your neighbours love your macaw lol


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> hats are cooly cool
> did you catch that rainbow tout!? cooly cool
> i always wanted to fish for trout jealoussss
> 
> ...



Green boy is Danny, a Yellow Naped Amazon. The neighbours love the birds - these 2 are relatively quiet


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Green boy is Danny, a Yellow Naped Amazon. The neighbours love the birds - these 2 are relatively quiet



ohhh you are sooooo lucky


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> hats are cooly cool
> did you catch that rainbow tout!? cooly cool
> i always wanted to fish for trout jealoussss



Yeah caught the trout. Very tasty...Haha I like hats


----------



## sharky (Jan 8, 2013)

hahahaha, great photo Nilesh!!  Very handsome :lol:

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

Dragonwolf said:


> I won't post photos of myself (urgh) - I'll just have to live on in the print media.
> 
> I have to say though, I so glad none of you girls were make those aweful 'trout pout' faces - just lots of lovely smiles and nice honest pictures.



Haha. I'm not like most girls... thank god  
I'm the tomboy of my group of friends... the rest make 'trout pout' faces and love one direction, make up etc etc. I'm proud to say I own no make up what so ever. Anyway... they think im weird  pot calling the kettle black IMO.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Haha. I'm not like most girls... thank god
> I'm the tomboy of my group of friends... the rest make 'trout pout' faces and love one direction, make up etc etc. I'm proud to say I own no make up what so ever. Anyway...



All the other stuff is whatever you want to make of it..... but those horrible faces pulled by otherwise attractive girls really give me the (insert word here).
I'm glad you own your individuality and haven't become a 'sheep' like so many other.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 8, 2013)

Dragonwolf said:


> I won't post photos of myself (urgh) - I'll just have to live on in the print media.
> 
> I have to say though, I so glad none of you girls were make those aweful 'trout pout' faces - just lots of lovely smiles and nice honest pictures.



Just as I was going to post a photo! There's nothing wrong with a good pout!
And I wouldn't call it "being like everyone else" I personaly like pouting more than smiling in photos, but each to their own.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 8, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Just as I was going to post a photo! There's nothing wrong with a good pout!
> And I wouldn't call it "being like everyone else" I personaly like pouting more than smiling in photos, but each to their own.



Yes - each to their own. But if every photo you see is a pout shot then it becomes boring and not representative of the individual. IMHO


----------



## sharky (Jan 8, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Haha. I'm not like most girls... thank god
> I'm the tomboy of my group of friends... the rest make 'trout pout' faces and love one direction, make up etc etc. I'm proud to say I own no make up what so ever. Anyway... they think im weird  pot calling the kettle black IMO.



Hey snap! We could be sisters ahahaha. My friends are the same  Spend an hour choosing clothes and make up....they spend $100's on clothes!!!! You could buy a snake instead!!!!!

Except I'm sad to say I wear make up  Only black eyeshadow though  Mum won't let me rock the alice cooper look though  So it's only minimal, just enough to give out that rock-chic look when I'm on stage performing r going out


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 8, 2013)

damn beautiful birds mate is that green one a conure?
lol i'd bet your neighbours love your macaw lol[/QUOTE]

no, its an amazon and a green wing macaw


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 8, 2013)

Here a picture of one of my members after a female marbled gecko took a bite.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> damn beautiful birds mate is that green one a conure?
> lol i'd bet your neighbours love your macaw lol



no, its an amazon and a green wing macaw[/QUOTE]

lol already got a reply  
yellow naped amazon named danny


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 8, 2013)

Me and some of my alter egos.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Me and some of my alter egos.



cooly cool rabbit and fox costume that clown one is cooly scary but cool


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 8, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> cooly cool rabbit and fox costume that clown one is cooly scary but cool



The clown/jester was a party and I wondered why people were not really talking to me and found out the next morning I was freaking people out a bit, haha


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> The clown/jester was a party and I wondered why people were not really talking to me and found out the next morning I was freaking people out a bit, haha



ha ha ha


----------



## sharky (Jan 8, 2013)

hahahaha, that's cool!!! The clown is a tad creepy but still a wicked costume


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 8, 2013)

I am practicing my duck face!


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 8, 2013)

View attachment 276680
me with my wild friends


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 8, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> I am practicing my duck face!



Practice, Practice, Practice!


----------



## sharky (Jan 8, 2013)

Attatchment doesn't work Princessparrot


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 8, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Me and some of my alter egos.



Strange - you look exactly how I'd pictured you. lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 8, 2013)

Dragonwolf said:


> Strange - you look exactly how I'd pictured you. lol



Really, thats weird. When snakeman met me he said he expected me to be really big, lol


----------



## harlemrain (Jan 8, 2013)

Me n my bosses cute little boy <3


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice CC12. He's so cute!!! :shock:


----------



## MyMitchie (Jan 8, 2013)

Me


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 8, 2013)

Me and my bubba







me


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

Love the ink! ^

I can't wait to get mine done in a few months


----------



## Ryderthefrog (Jan 8, 2013)

Me and Tiger


----------



## sharky (Jan 8, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz, your eyes are amazing!!!!!! They are soooo pretty


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks sharky and damiien.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jan 8, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Me, my girlfriend and my kid





Hahaha iv got the same t-shirt as yours "realist" except mines in black and writen in white


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

Realist? 

Mine say's "illest...."


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

Sezzz your eyes are amazing!!! 

@ damiieen: you girlfriends eyes are soo pretty! Actually her whole face is really perfect looking.


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

She say's: Aww thank you! Your really pretty yourself


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pics Of Members*



Ryderthefrog said:


> Me and Tiger



SQUEEZE! !!!!!

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

Haha thanks  oh and forgot to mention, your baby is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

Why thank you


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

That was quick haha


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

My phone goes off every time someone comment's


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's a few of me, engaging in some of my favorite activities


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jan 8, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Realist?
> 
> Mine say's "illest...."



haha lol sorry its the same text and it was kinda hard 2 read without my reading glasses
(lost them)


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

Hahaha no worries


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jan 8, 2013)

what reps do u have ? Damiieen


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*

All these plus another angle head but it's just plain grey


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice Iv got a vid of myne on youtube 
Reptile Room Update January 2013! - YouTube


----------



## sk17zn (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*





Me and my beautiful baby girl on her first snow trip watching daddy snow board


----------



## miss_mosher (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pics Of Members*




Me and my best mate celebrating New Years


----------



## clairmont (Jan 8, 2013)

Here are my mug shots...


----------



## snake_lover (Jan 8, 2013)

Purple hair!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

sk17zn said:


> Me and my beautiful baby girl on her first snow trip watching daddy snow board



That's too cute. She's absolutely gorgeous!
Are you a decent snow boarder? My brothers good... I try but I don't think snowboarding is my sport... I bail a lot.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 8, 2013)

I wanna go snowboarding however ive never even seen the snow 
One day...


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

Really! You should go! it's beautiful. Snowboarding's fun. But as a beginner don't be disheartened if you spend a lot of the time on you hands and knees or your butt. It's how I started. haha


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 8, 2013)

My awesome youngest son and my Bredli

View attachment 276831


----------



## nch90 (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's me holding one hell of a python so heavy at Tanah lot temples Bali


----------



## harlemrain (Jan 9, 2013)

Dragonwolf said:


> My awesome youngest son and my Bredli
> 
> View attachment 276831




Attachment doesn't work


----------



## Eamon (Jan 9, 2013)

Dragonwolf said:


> My awesome youngest son and my Bredli
> 
> View attachment 276831


pic didn't work


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah... not sure why, will try again.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 9, 2013)

nch90 said:


> Here's me holding one hell of a python so heavy at Tanah lot temples Bali



wow that thing is huge im guessing thats a retic? beautiful snake


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 9, 2013)

:shock: Stunning snake


----------



## sk17zn (Jan 9, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> That's too cute. She's absolutely gorgeous!
> Are you a decent snow boarder? My brothers good... I try but I don't think snowboarding is my sport... I bail a lot.


Yeah she is way way to cute and only getting cuter  yeah I do alright me and my best mate go every year, been trying to get my partner to start boarding but she hasn't picked it up yet, hopefully this year seeing my daughter will be walking I can get her on a pair of skis  then when she is old enough she can board with me  cheers for the likes and comments guys.


----------



## shrinkie (Jan 9, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> I wanna go snowboarding however ive never even seen the snow
> One day...



dont worry your not alone there  i havnt eitha


----------



## ubermensch (Jan 9, 2013)

Me and the Striped Coastal (attached to my ponytail there...)




A pic with the tattoos (and my Diamond when she was a little baby, hanging off my industrial)




And me!


----------



## sharky (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice! How big is your diamond now????


----------



## ubermensch (Jan 9, 2013)

2 years old and nearly 2 metres long! I think. She never stops moving long enough to get a decent measure. Here she is recently.


----------



## sharky (Jan 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!! She is gorgeous  I like you tattooos, they are very cool


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 9, 2013)

sk17zn said:


> Yeah she is way way to cute and only getting cuter  yeah I do alright me and my best mate go every year, been trying to get my partner to start boarding but she hasn't picked it up yet, hopefully this year seeing my daughter will be walking I can get her on a pair of skis  then when she is old enough she can board with me  cheers for the likes and comments guys.



Naww
If she starts skiing this year and boarding soon after, in a couple of years she'll be a pro on the slopes!


----------



## Stuart (Jan 9, 2013)

Me helping a mate at a theme night
.


----------



## Sel (Jan 9, 2013)

sk17zn said:


> Me and my beautiful baby girl on her first snow trip watching daddy snow board




Omgosh...shes the cutest !


----------



## tickerbox (Jan 9, 2013)

Me, wife, 5 kids on holiday at the Entrance, NSW.


----------



## sk17zn (Jan 9, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Naww
> If she starts skiing this year and boarding soon after, in a couple of years she'll be a pro on the slopes!


If only she won't be able to board till she is older I think they have to be 7 before they are allowed to snow board at thredbo or perisher. But one day she may want to have a go 

thanks sel means a lot


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 9, 2013)

You look a lot like my first love at 13 in that last pic there Ubermensch lol


----------



## ubermensch (Jan 9, 2013)

Burnerism said:


> You look a lot like my first love at 13 in that last pic there Ubermensch lol



I hope you're not saying that I look 13!


----------



## Shotta (Jan 9, 2013)

wow!! did this thread became huge overnight or am i tripping?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 9, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> wow!! did this thread became huge overnight or am i tripping?




This has been going on for a while... this thread is actually a second incarnation. There was one other massive one before this one.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 9, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> This has been going on for a while... this thread is actually a second incarnation. There was one other massive one before this one.



The bigger one ate the smaller one..


----------



## Shotta (Jan 9, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> The bigger one ate the smaller one..



Oh my god somebody stopp it before the thread gets too BIG and consumes us alll aaagghh


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 9, 2013)

65 pages on this one...

117 pages on the old one...
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/names-faces-119103/


----------



## Stuart (Jan 9, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> 65 pages on this one...
> 
> 117 pages on the old one...
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/names-faces-119103/



Theres ANOTHER ONE :shock:


----------



## Shotta (Jan 9, 2013)

but is it the same thread that was started a couple of days ago i swear it only had like 5 pages..well i gotta make like mario an lay off the pipes


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 9, 2013)

Lol no no I ment from when I was 13! Don't chicks want to look you get then what they are anyway? Or is that only when they hit 30!


----------



## ubermensch (Jan 9, 2013)

Definitely do not want to look younger! When I get asked for ID at bottle shops I often just stare at my tattoos and back at the clerk until they sell me my grog.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

I personally think this is just a good old fashion perve thread  Faces to Names...aka The Check out Thread


----------



## sk17zn (Jan 9, 2013)

^^^ someone saying it exactly how it is haha


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

Who's not subject to a good looksi tho right? Least the thread was started by a female hahaha


----------



## sk17zn (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha nothing wrong with admiring the opposite sex  maybe the woman wanted to have a look haha


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha bad I got a massive hand tattoo and usually some sort of facial piercing let alone been a solid 6 foot 1 bloke, dunno if their power tripping or what?!


----------



## Morgieo (Jan 9, 2013)

sk17zn said:


> Haha nothing wrong with admiring the opposite sex  maybe the woman wanted to have a look haha



Nothing wrong with admiring the same sex either....


----------



## sk17zn (Jan 9, 2013)

You know what the moment I wrote that I knew someone would say something. And of cause its not a problem at all to admire the opposite sex either. Each to there own I don't judge people.....


----------



## Stuart (Jan 9, 2013)

Sigh....


----------



## Morgieo (Jan 9, 2013)

Takes all sorts man...


----------



## sk17zn (Jan 9, 2013)

Meant to say same sex as well haha typo problem.


----------



## Wama.CP (Jan 9, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> All these plus another angle head but it's just plain grey


Helluva collection....Love the Angle Head


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> but is it the same thread that was started a couple of days ago i swear it only had like 5 pages..well i gotta make like mario an lay off the pipes



There was another thread like this made a couple of days ago, the thread was started by sharky1o5 i think, i cant remember exactly what the threads name was tho so nope ur not trippin lol Its disappeared anywho (well i cant find it) so we'll just continue with this thread


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 9, 2013)

Wama1 said:


> Helluva collection....Love the Angle Head



Will have a a olive, bhp and high yellow diamond within a month and a half


----------



## Rob (Jan 9, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> There was another thread like this made a couple of days ago, the thread was started by sharky1o5 i think, i cant remember exactly what the threads name was tho so nope ur not trippin lol Its disappeared anywho (well i cant find it) so we'll just continue with this thread



It hasn't disappeared - it has been merged into this one. Although I wasn't the one who did the merge, I do endorse the action - I see little point in having two active threads with the same content.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 9, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> It hasn't disappeared - it has been merged into this one. Although I wasn't the one who did the merge, I do endorse the action - I see little point in having two active threads with the same content.



Ohh so thats why i saw bits and peices that i recognised from that thread...makes sense.


----------



## Wama.CP (Jan 10, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Will have a a olive, bhp and high yellow diamond within a month and a half


Got my hands on a Olive 18months ago. Awaiting news from a breeder regarding BHP + Woma. Fingers crossed the breedings went well


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 10, 2013)

Lucky you!

Fingers crossed you can get both!


----------



## Wama.CP (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers mate


----------



## Morgieo (Jan 10, 2013)

Gorgeous Bredli Wama1. My little boy is very similar looking.


----------



## Wama.CP (Jan 10, 2013)

Morgieo said:


> Gorgeous Bredli Wama1. My little boy is very similar looking.


Bredli belongs to Damiieen

- - - Updated - - -



Morgieo said:


> Gorgeous Bredli Wama1. My little boy is very similar looking.


This is my fella... Apari


----------



## nch90 (Jan 10, 2013)

me at legian with a monkey cant find other pic where it tries to chase me on a leash and recent trip up to sunshine coast for a wedding

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Shotta (Jan 11, 2013)

lol heres a pic of me awhile ago aha guess which one is me


----------



## nch90 (Jan 11, 2013)

felidae said:


> Mushu and I being minxy selves before a night out :lol:


 Stunner


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2013)

saximus said:


> I like these threads. Lets you see if your imagined picture of people is anything like the real thing



Beautiful Diamond, Sax, do you have a recent pic ?


----------



## saximus (Jan 11, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have that animal any more sorry. She was a very pretty girl though. I didn't actually realise how pretty until I came on here and started seeing pics of others haha


----------



## Belial (Jan 11, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> lol heres a pic of me awhile ago aha guess which one is me



Metal head?!?? 
^_^


----------



## Shotta (Jan 11, 2013)

Belial said:


> Metal head?!??
> ^_^



lol which one ? ha ha


----------



## Belial (Jan 11, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> lol which one ? ha ha



I only see one metal head - With the black metal ( death?) top ^^


----------



## Shotta (Jan 11, 2013)

Belial said:


> I only see one metal head - With the black metal ( death?) top ^^



ha ha nup  thats my mate
im the guy with the tool hoodie


----------



## Stuart (Jan 11, 2013)

Back on topic on course. Apologies about the grass, GSDs are very effective lawnmowers


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 11, 2013)

I finally took some photos where I wasn't pouting


----------



## fourexes (Jan 11, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> lol which one ? ha ha



The one hanging on to the fridge to stay upright? :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



emmalene_bunny said:


> I finally took some photos where I wasn't pouting
> View attachment 277168
> View attachment 277169



still a degree of pout in the first one...


----------



## Shotta (Jan 11, 2013)

fourexes said:


> The one hanging on to the fridge to stay upright? :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



lol nopes


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 11, 2013)

fourexes said:


> still a degree of pout in the first one...



Not even close to my type of pouting haha, compared to the ones I didn't post anyway


----------



## nch90 (Jan 11, 2013)

haha get them up emma


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 11, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I finally took some photos where I wasn't pouting
> View attachment 277168
> View attachment 277169


u gota love NIKE ....!!!....lol


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 11, 2013)

nch90 said:


> haha get them up emma


Haha, unfortunately some pleple don't appreciate a good pout, and consider some, if not all as "trout pouts" now there is a fine line between a pout and looking like a kissing fish!



ozimid said:


> u gota love NIKE ....!!!....lol


Yes my partner has got me onto nike, I even bought my first pair if 90's the other week! But I liked the top because its pink mostly  why are people being so shy? Not to many photos lately!


----------



## nch90 (Jan 11, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Haha, unfortunately some pleple don't appreciate a good pout, and consider some, if not all as "trout pouts" now there is a fine line between a pout and looking like a kissing fish!
> 
> 
> haha yer nothing wrong with a little pout here and here i agree with the fish thats just wrong


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Not even close to my type of pouting haha, compared to the ones I didn't post anyway



LOL Here's one of me and my daughter when she was just starting her "pout" phase - This was 2008 and the phase has only ended recently.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 11, 2013)

Rob that is seriously the most cutest photo ever! Your daughter is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Rob that is seriously the most cutest photo ever! Your daughter is absolutely beautiful!



Ta. Takes after her mother, no doubt. Here's a recent pic of her with some "famous" guy.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 13, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I finally took some photos where I wasn't pouting
> View attachment 277168
> View attachment 277169



U look happier with a pout :-*

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 13, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> U look happier with a pout :-*
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2



Let the truth be told


----------



## Pinoy (Jan 13, 2013)

Chocolate fondue fountain! Jealous?


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 13, 2013)

Pinoy said:


> Chocolate fondue fountain! Jealous?



Yes, yes I am!


----------



## Pinoy (Jan 13, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Yes, yes I am!



It was amazing! I may or may not have taken a whole slice of cake, put it on a skewer and drowned it in chocolate in the fountain lol.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 13, 2013)

View attachment 277448


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## stimson7 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jan 15, 2013)

Herp-a-derp


----------



## sharky (Jan 15, 2013)

A few of me...and had to put one of me and my Beardie  He's a goofball! My first ever reptile, love him to death!


----------



## damian83 (Jan 15, 2013)

Finally no pouting....and looking good 
QUOTE=emmalene_bunny;2299046]I finally took some photos where I wasn't pouting 
View attachment 277168
View attachment 277169
[/QUOTE]

F

F


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 15, 2013)

damian83 said:


> Finally no pouting....and looking good
> QUOTE=emmalene_bunny;2299046]I finally took some photos where I wasn't pouting
> View attachment 277168
> View attachment 277169



F

F[/QUOTE]

I know right with the pouting, can't say that I still don't prefer it


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 15, 2013)

ozimid said:


>



Bloody nice Bredls, Ozimid! Makes me wish I still had mine.


----------



## Rob (Jan 15, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I know right with the pouting, can't say that I still don't prefer it



Why no smiling, though ? Don't tell me you're not enjoying your APS experience !


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 15, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Why no smiling, though ? Don't tell me you're not enjoying your APS experience !



APS makes me a very happy  I couldn't be more happier with my interactions and participations here 
I honestly don't really like my smile, so I've become accustomed to the pout, but after a few discussions, mostly from my partner  it's time they were only an occasion or not at all thing.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 15, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> APS makes me a very happy  I couldn't be more happier with my interactions and participations here
> I honestly don't really like my smile, so I've become accustomed to the pout, but after a few discussions, mostly from my partner  it's time they were only an occasion or not at all thing.



i like a pout it takes skill to get it right ;-)

Cathy


----------



## Pinoy (Jan 15, 2013)

Me n my gun


----------



## Rob (Jan 15, 2013)

Pinoy said:


> Me n my gun



LOL. Do you sit inside that thing to operate it ?


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 15, 2013)

Graduated in November Yeeeehaaaarrrrrr (in blue)


----------



## bigjoediver (Jan 15, 2013)

Pinoy said:


> Me n my gun



How do you manage to keep reptiles on there? Things must have changed a lot since I paid off in '92. I used to be a stoker on the now infamous HMAS Success.


----------



## Pinoy (Jan 15, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> LOL. Do you sit inside that thing to operate it ?



Not inside it, underneath it from a panel. A guy in the US died being inside one while it was operating...


----------



## Rob (Jan 15, 2013)

Pinoy said:


> Not inside it, underneath it from a panel. A guy in the US died being inside one while it was operating...




Ahhh damn.  So that hatch on the side is that where it is loaded, or is it just an access panel for the mechanics ?


----------



## Pinoy (Jan 15, 2013)

bigjoediver said:


> How do you manage to keep reptiles on there? Things must have changed a lot since I paid off in '92. I used to be a stoker on the now infamous HMAS Success.



They stay home while the awesome missus looks after them  
I was on Success before I joined Anzac  


Rob, those doors are for access to the train and elevation gears. I can move the gun from there but it's very slow that way lol.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 15, 2013)

cadwallader said:


> Graduated in November Yeeeehaaaarrrrrr (in blue)



graduated in what???

Cathy


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 16, 2013)

Bachelor of Science majors in wildlife  University of Queensland! 
It was a great course i now look after 100's of reptiles, run venomous handling courses and working on a show couldn't be happier  unless i had more lizards...


----------



## davobmx (Jan 16, 2013)

Just me scuba diving






Kitty






Bit pissy up north


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 16, 2013)

Me messing around.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 16, 2013)

cadwallader said:


> Bachelor of Science majors in wildlife  University of Queensland!
> It was a great course i now look after 100's of reptiles, run venomous handling courses and working on a show couldn't be happier  unless i had more lizards...



ohhh wow thats awesome congrats  

Cathy


----------



## Rob (Jan 16, 2013)

Jay84 said:


> Me messing around.



I've got to admit - That is pretty funny !


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 16, 2013)

Jay84 said:


> Me messing around.



Rumour has it you are a vegetarian, now it all makes sense.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## mistabonkerz (Jan 16, 2013)

south beach miami


----------



## wylie88 (Jan 16, 2013)

Me and my little sister one night before going out...I'm the one with the necklace.




and just me more recently


----------



## Shotta (Jan 17, 2013)

heres me ...




me wearing a disguise...


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 18, 2013)

View attachment 278094
View attachment 278095
View attachment 278096


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally have a decent pic for this thread... 

Me with the king!


----------



## woody101 (Jan 20, 2013)

thesilverbeast said:


> Finally have a decent pic for this thread...
> 
> Me with the king!



I hope you bought that snake dinner before your kiss.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 20, 2013)

Love the face expression on the snake lol.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 20, 2013)

Jay84 said:


> Me messing around.


Hey Jay, Is that when you came out....of your shell, that is...


----------



## shell477 (Jan 20, 2013)

This is me with my triplet brother and sister...


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 20, 2013)

shell477 said:


> View attachment 278358
> View attachment 278359
> This is me with my triplet brother and sister...



Are you sure you're triplets?


----------



## shell477 (Jan 20, 2013)

BrownHash said:


> Are you sure you're triplets?



Haha yep! Im naturally brunette, my brother is strawberry blonde (hard to tell in the pic) and my sister is a redhead. Pretty weird huh


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 20, 2013)

After a good night spent colouring in.


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 20, 2013)

shell477 said:


> Haha yep! Im naturally brunette, my brother is strawberry blonde (hard to tell in the pic) and my sister is a redhead. Pretty weird huh



Yeah, I could see the resemblance of your brother and sister. You just seem to be the odd one out.


----------



## shell477 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah everyone always thought they were twins and I was an older sister because I was heaps taller than them when we were growing up, plus I more olive-skinned and they were pasty (how to say white and ranga without being offensive lol i still dont know)


----------



## jbest (Jan 20, 2013)

Me first time handling the new rough scale python, can you tell im nervous lol sorry its a phone photo


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2013)

jbest said:


> View attachment 278434
> Me first time handling the new rough scale python, can you tell im nervous lol sorry its a phone photo



Let's just say you look like you're being 'careful'. So how was he ?


----------



## jbest (Jan 20, 2013)

Rob72; said:


> Let's just say you look like you're being 'careful'. So how was he ?



she was flighty ive since had her out again and is sooo placid and inquisitive. the male that i bought at the same time as her i struggled to get out of the enclosure he came still connected to plants and virtually stayed in a ball so i decided id leave him be a little while longer and attempt grabbing him when he has less ability to resist  their teeth are surprisingly dawnting when you see them before picking them up


----------



## yommy (Jan 20, 2013)

Roughies are the biggest pussy cats out of all the morelia's. 
They are awesome.


----------



## Eamon (Jan 21, 2013)

Me and my new little sugar glider. Unfortunately tapatalk isn't working on my iPad right now so the picture is upside down.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 21, 2013)

SAHD101 said:


> Me and my new little sugar glider. Unfortunately tapatalk isn't working on my iPad right now so the picture is upside down.



Oh it's so cute!!!


----------



## Tipsylama (Jan 22, 2013)

SarahScales said:


> After a good night spent colouring in.



Beautiful, the coloring in isn't to bad either


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 22, 2013)

CrystalMoon said:


> dohhh how do I get rid of this oneeee




I thought was supple.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Megzz (Jan 22, 2013)

SarahScales said:


> After a good night spent colouring in.


You're stunning.


----------



## damian83 (Jan 22, 2013)

Megzz said:


> You're stunning.



not wrong

View attachment 278661


----------



## Leanne77 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Me*

 Hello everyone. I am Lea and this is first time using this site. Nice to meet you all


----------



## woody101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Me at a zoo in Bali last year it was awesome got to pat and hold a burm / lion / arang and feed and ride the elephant.


----------



## ethapYtHn (Feb 7, 2013)

This is me after school I was so annoyed cause I couldn't get London out noooooooooo lol might be upside o sorrs if it is


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

sophie my newest little herper to be 



and Emma her big sister 



Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats Cathy : )
She's gorgeous.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Oh it's so cute!!!







hows this for a first pout ;-)
Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 10, 2013)

^^ That photo looks like a painting 
She is gorgeous, congrats Cathy


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Feb 10, 2013)

some field herping. giant red gtp neonate!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 10, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> View attachment 281349
> 
> hows this for a first pout ;-)
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


She's just so beautiful, and go the pout little baby Sophie!


----------



## dannydee (Feb 10, 2013)

Me with a beard at new year....





Me without a beard last week....


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 10, 2013)

dannydee said:


> Me with a beard at new year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re post...they may make me laugh!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannydee (Feb 10, 2013)

What you on about mate???

- - - Updated - - -

Don't be late for golf though!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 10, 2013)

Your pics didn't work ^


----------



## dannydee (Feb 10, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Your pics didn't work ^



Ah ok, thanks mate. Not sure what to do, as they appear on my screen?!

- - - Updated - - -

Now they don't! Hmmmm who can help?


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 10, 2013)

Patience Guys hes Scottish...lol ...joke mate...all the girls wana know what a looker u r???????


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 10, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Patience Guys hes Scottish...lol ...joke mate...all the girls wana know what a looker u r???????



All the girls? are u running some sort of secret playboy mansion there ozi


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 10, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> All the girls? are u running some sort of secret playboy mansion there ozi



If he is and I wasn't invited, I'm going to be a bit mad!  Hahaha!


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 10, 2013)

View attachment 281395
me


----------



## mungus (Feb 10, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> F
> 
> F



I know right with the pouting, can't say that I still don't prefer it [/QUOTE]

I noticed it was a nike shirt straight away :lol:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 10, 2013)

mungus said:


> I noticed it was a nike shirt straight away :lol:



It was the pink that drew you to that, wasn't it?!! :lol:


----------



## dannydee (Feb 10, 2013)

dannydee said:


> Me with a beard at new year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Hopefully it'll work this time.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 10, 2013)

Worked mate


----------



## dannydee (Feb 10, 2013)

Cheers buddy


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice bully dannydee!


----------



## dannydee (Feb 11, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> Nice bully dannydee!



Thank you very much, but he's not actually mine. I'm looking after him for my brother whilst he's away working in Canada, but I don't want to give him back!! He's such a good dog and since I lost my dog a few years ago, he has made me want another. Just wish I had a garden.


----------



## sd1981 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is me with my beautiful wife (I am aware that I'm punching well above my weight) and holding a salty at a reptile expo a little while back....


----------



## n3xia (Feb 12, 2013)

Already posted a few with my snake in my murray darling thread, but here's some normal-ish ones. Northern territory represent!


----------



## mungus (Feb 13, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> It was the pink that drew you to that, wasn't it?!! :lol:



Ahhh Yer it was


----------



## Sjane29 (Feb 13, 2013)

this is me with my number one helper my niece and my friends coastal bruce


----------



## Darwin-boy (Apr 1, 2013)

*Me and my big boy gringo dancing*


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 1, 2013)

Me and my ride.........................Ron


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 1, 2013)

Darwin-boy said:


> View attachment 287109



Who takes who for a walk?.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Darwin-boy (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha he's huge! Sometimes it is him walking me or dragging when he spots a pesty cats! Lol


----------



## Ambush (Apr 1, 2013)

Myself.Updated pic. Alyssa my eldest holding Doris for 1st time. Holding her baby. Her Beardie Kris.
ALyssa holding my Beardie Lizzy and Doug my Dog that they kept who wont let anyone in the Yard or house.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 1, 2013)

This is me.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Megzz (Apr 3, 2013)

woody101 said:


> Me at a zoo in Bali last year it was awesome got to pat and hold a burm / lion / arang and feed and ride the elephant.


Seems like everyone in Australia has a photo with that monkey lol.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 4, 2013)

I've never even seen a monkey in real life. They creep me out lol.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Megzz (Apr 4, 2013)

Becca-Marie said:


> I've never even seen a monkey in real life. They creep me out lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


I don't like them either but my daughter wanted to hold the damn thing so it turned into a family photo.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Apr 4, 2013)

Meee with a tree frog found in my mini pool


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 4, 2013)

Megzz said:


> I don't like them either but my daughter wanted to hold the damn thing so it turned into a family photo.



Chimpanzees freak me out. I blame the "Uncanny Valley", which probably says a lot about me.


----------



## tickerbox (Apr 4, 2013)

View attachment 287508


Yep, I'm doing all right for a black fella. I know... I'm always told I look a bit scary, but I'm not. It's just my genes bro's and Sis's


----------



## Norm (Apr 4, 2013)

I`ve thought about posting in here for awhile but didn`t have any decent pics of myself, but I found some from a recent family outing. One of me and then one of the wife and kids.


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2013)

Norm said:


> I`ve thought about posting in here for awhile but didn`t have any decent pics of myself, but I found some from a recent family outing. One of me and then one of the wife and kids.
> View attachment 287519
> View attachment 287520



LOL. No love for Criscuola in your family then ?


----------



## Turtlelicious3 (Apr 5, 2013)

View attachment 287521
View attachment 287522
View attachment 287523
Me and my gorgeous fiance <3


----------



## Norm (Apr 5, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> LOL. No love for Criscuola in your family then ?



We love him just not as much as the others, actually my son ( Gene ) has become a little obsessed with Eric Carr.


----------



## Baturb (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's me on my new bike, 1 week ago


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Apr 5, 2013)

Darwin-boy said:


> View attachment 287109



That dog is gorgeous!! I'll swap you for my German Shepard? lol


----------



## Pythonlovers (Apr 5, 2013)

Well this is me (Ashleigh) and Jesse! Featuring my baby! 

Also thought it would be worth posting the photo of my tattoo!


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Apr 5, 2013)

View attachment 287560
From a couple of years back.


----------



## Boyds.boy77 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi I am a newby , name is Phil , love this site


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 13, 2013)

meh pic not uploading but u have all seen plenty of me in my avatar


----------



## lebsta (Apr 13, 2013)

Darwin-boy said:


> View attachment 287109



What breed of dog is this? He is huge!


----------



## phatty (Apr 13, 2013)

lebsta said:


> What breed of dog is this? He is huge!



great dane


----------



## phatty (Apr 13, 2013)

me before i met the missus 




me after i met the missus what can i say she is a good cook


----------



## jesus (Apr 15, 2013)

Bahahaha phatty I had the same problem I was 80kg then a two years later 125kg


----------



## phatty (Apr 16, 2013)

the worst thing is i dont drink grog so i cant even blame it on that haha


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 16, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> meh pic not uploading but u have all seen plenty of me in my avatar



great photo.. Thats one happy bubba...


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh this thread is cool! It's funny how your mind gets an idea of how someone looks just by their typing style. Some good looking members here 

This is plain old me on holiday (you can tell I had been drinking by the weird duck face/smirk thing lol:





And the only one I can find (sadly) with both my babies. Forgive my awesome apparel and physique, this is about 3 hours post c-section:


----------



## OldestMagician (Sep 20, 2013)

A couple of months old but it'll do. Beard has filled in and my hair is shorter now


----------



## Skippii (Sep 20, 2013)

I think your hair looks good that length! But I'm biased, I like being able to ruffle guys' hair 

x


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Stevo2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Updated pic of me and my beautiful fiancée


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2013)

Gorgeous pic, Stevo !


----------



## Norm (Sep 20, 2013)

Punching above your weight Stevo!


----------



## Stevo2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Norm said:


> Punching above your weight Stevo!



Well above mate, thanks! Haha!


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 20, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Well above mate, thanks! Haha!



But yo'll are a gorgeous and well loved couple  
Cant wait to see Bea in her dress!


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 20, 2013)

Me and moccona


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice pic Steve! Stunning birds (fiance included) 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## phatty (Sep 20, 2013)

The jelly bean at 7 months its a boy  so excited 








Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 20, 2013)

phatty said:


> The jelly bean at 7 months its a boy  so excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations! What a gorgeous little prince


----------



## Stuart (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats Chris


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 21, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Nice pic Steve! Stunning birds (fiance included)
> You stole my line.
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4


You stole my line mate.


Stevo2 said:


> Updated pic of me and my beautiful fiancée
> 
> View attachment 297212


Very nice mate and you all look so happy.

- - - Updated - - -



DisturbedDave said:


> Nice pic Steve! Stunning birds (fiance included)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4





Stevo2 said:


> Updated pic of me and my beautiful fiancée
> 
> View attachment 297212





phatty said:


> The jelly bean at 7 months its a boy  so excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 21, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> You stole my line mate.



Haha, sorry buddy! We can share it if you want


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 21, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Nice pic Steve! Stunning birds (fiance included)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4





Stevo2 said:


> Updated pic of me and my beautiful fiancée
> 
> View attachment 297212





DisturbedDave said:


> Haha, sorry buddy! We can share it if you want


First in best dressed mate.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Wama.CP (Sep 21, 2013)

....................................

- - - Updated - - -



phatty said:


> The jelly bean at 7 months its a boy  so excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrat's


----------



## BrownHash (Sep 22, 2013)

vampstorso said:


> View attachment 297261


Looks like an interesting way to get a new piercing.


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 22, 2013)

BrownHash said:


> Looks like an interesting way to get a new piercing.



I don't think you'd get a piercing from that beak, not once ur whole nose is ruined during the process haha


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 23, 2013)

BrownHash said:


> Looks like an interesting way to get a new piercing.





Albino93 said:


> I don't think you'd get a piercing from that beak, not once ur whole nose is ruined during the process haha



Heh, Id get three from the points of a cockatoo beak, and loose my nose haha 

Body language is pretty clear to read on him though, you know when/if he's havin a hissy.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's a crazy idea... Post a profile pic!  lol


----------



## dalius (Sep 24, 2013)

Usually very quiet, just hiding under my rock.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Oct 5, 2013)

This is me when I was about 17...
No, I didn't walk the streets like this, it was a fun thing to with one of my ex's (she wanted to do make up on me)






This one is Alice Cooper and myself.






This is a picture taken last year on a motorbike rally.


----------



## loz006 (Oct 5, 2013)

Bali, best time of my life! 





Natural hair color. 





And now.


----------



## Shaggydog (Oct 6, 2013)

View attachment 298093
Me and Gypsy at Zombie walk last year ^_^

View attachment 298094
I have very few photos without my dog


----------



## iamwilso (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## gozz (Oct 6, 2013)

A bit of me


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 6, 2013)

dalius said:


> Usually very quiet, just hiding under my rock.



Is your last name Lannister?


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Oct 6, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Is your last name Lannister?




Nailed it.


----------



## loz006 (Oct 7, 2013)

gozz said:


> A bit of me



Well that's no fun!  lol


----------



## Whealy (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 298340
Bout a month ago


----------



## Lawra (Oct 9, 2013)

Whealy said:


> View attachment 298340
> Bout a month ago



Try again


----------



## Whealy (Oct 10, 2013)

try again lol


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Oct 10, 2013)

woody101 said:


> I hope you bought that snake dinner before your kiss.



He was smelling her hair being a creep 


Is your top lip going to support it?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Oct 10, 2013)

me dressed up as a Jew for my German mates 21st and me sky diving warrick capper



2 out if 7 nephew and nieces 


Is your top lip going to support it?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 10, 2013)

me when im smiling


----------



## Virides (Oct 10, 2013)

Thought I would put up me on this thread 








Made this for a birthday where the theme was 80's icons. Took about a week, made from fibre glass, cast from a beach ball  Had a slot in the mouth where polystyrene balls could be put in.


----------



## gozz (Oct 10, 2013)

My beard and eye


----------



## sharky (Oct 10, 2013)

gozz said:


> My beard and eye



Are we going to have to piece you together like a puzzle?


----------



## mungus (Oct 11, 2013)

Norm said:


> Punching above your weight Stevo!



Not kidding there !!!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 11, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Updated pic of me and my beautiful fiancée
> 
> View attachment 297212


The bird In the middle makes you a lucky flyweight Stevo.......;000000000


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Lawra (Dec 5, 2013)

Ellannn you are such a stunner! Beautiful <3


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 5, 2013)

^ Agreed! Beautiful!


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 5, 2013)

Ellannn said:


>


Jeeeez is it cold.... Ya lips have turned Blue


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 5, 2013)

Being classy


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 5, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Being classy



Where is your saucer? How uncouth! Lol


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 5, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Jeeeez is it cold.... Ya lips have turned Blue



May have been kissing a snowman.


----------



## ingie (Dec 5, 2013)

This was my favourite climbing tree as a child, on the property I grew up on in Kergunyah. I climbed it again a few days ago, after 15 years, as we were in the area for my darling Nanna's funeral.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Dec 5, 2013)

ingie said:


> This was my favourite climbing tree as a child, on the property I grew up on in Kergunyah. I climbed it again a few days ago, after 15 years, as we were in the area for my darling Nanna's funeral.



Sorry to hear it chin up


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 5, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Being classy


Look like a pommie at a tea party lol.... Come on u English cricketers


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 5, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Look like a pommie at a tea party lol.... Come on u English cricketers



I'm an Englishman so it's just what comes naturally


----------



## Umbral (Dec 6, 2013)

Is your best trick as a magician to appear younger?


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 6, 2013)

I shave off the knee length beard and hair, use a little hair dye and use a bulldog clip to pull the wrinkles out


----------



## Umbral (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow giving out the tricks of the trade!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Dec 24, 2013)

Ambush said:


> View attachment 287122
> View attachment 287123
> View attachment 287124
> View attachment 287125
> ...



Alyssa looks like she's having a great time with the snake.


----------



## Ambush (Dec 24, 2013)

She is... that pic was her first time Holding her.. Now she cant put her down.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 24, 2013)

ingie said:


> This was my favourite climbing tree as a child, on the property I grew up on in Kergunyah. I climbed it again a few days ago, after 15 years, as we were in the area for my darling Nanna's funeral.


Is this photo "photos shopped" by any chance. Something doesn't quite look right to me.


----------



## ingie (Dec 24, 2013)

Oo it notifies me when I've been quoted now. I always use photo shop to alter the colours of my favourite pictures  Unless I am trying to show the colours of a reptile though, of course 

Sorry my photo "doesn't look quite right" to you


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 24, 2013)

ingie said:


> Oo it notifies me when I've been quoted now. I always use photo shop to alter the colours of my favourite pictures  Unless I am trying to show the colours of a reptile though, of course
> 
> Sorry my photo "doesn't look quite right" to you


Poor choice of words by me sorry.


----------



## miss_mosher (Dec 26, 2013)

Picture a is a typical 'selfie' (urgh!) of me being a girl. Doesn't happen often, so I have fun when it happens. Pic B is more me, chilling at a music festival, being a douche as per usual


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Lawra (Dec 26, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> View attachment 302868



Don't look so sad


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 26, 2013)

Virides said:


> Thought I would put up me on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats so cool


----------

